# Warum kein Secret World Hype?



## Rifter (8. Mai 2012)

Man mag von Hypes halten was man will... Fakt ist jedoch das in der Vergangenheit wenige Spiele/MMOs diese Art Aufmerksamkeit erfuhren. Ob die Vorschusslorbeeren gerechtfertigt waren, sei mal dahingestellt.

Nun frage ich mich wieso man &#8222;The Secret World&#8220; nicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lässt? Meiner Ansicht nach wurden hier die richtigen Elemente aus Themepark und Sandbox vermischt. Dabei entsteht nicht irgendein Standard MMO, wie es schon (zu) viele auf dem Markt gibt, sondern es entsteht etwas Neues. Funcom hat sich mit diesem Titel eine Menge getraut und es hört sich einfach verdammt geil an.

Keine Klassen &#8211; dagegen völlige Gestaltungsfreiheit und endlich individualität
Keine Level &#8211; kein muss, alles kann
Komplett anderes Setting &#8211; keine Elfen, Zwerge, Orks sondern diesmal die echte Welt
Geschichtsquests sind voll vertont und es gibt Ingame-Sequenzen 
Es soll Schleichquests geben, Rätsel, Quests für die man im Internet recherchieren muss um auf die Lösung zu kommen.

Also meiner Meinung nach liest sich das ganze wie ein wahrgewordener MMO-Traum der nächsten Generation.

Also meine Vorbestellung ist schon raus und ich freu mich wirklich auf die Beta am 11. Mai!


http://www.tswonline.de/

Charakterentwicklung Link von Derulu... sehr schöner Blog des Lead Designers von TSW


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2012)

Erstens hat man von dem Spiel noch nicht wirklich was gesehen und zweitens ist "Quests per Google lösen" nicht gerade etwas das mich fasziniert.

Kann natürlich gut sein das es ein tolles MMO wird, aber bisher haben sie halt nichts getan um einen Hype zu entfachen.


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass sich einfach bei vielen Leuten Magenkraempfe einstellen, sobald "Funcom" in Kombination mit "Hype" und MMO-Versprechen verwendet wird. Das Setting/die Idee von TSW klingt ja alles ganz nett - aber irgendwie erwarte ich, dass zu Release die Haelfte der auf der Packung beschriebenen Features fehlt. Schlechte Erfahrungen kann man halt nicht so einfach weghypen...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Also zumindestens von mir wird es gehyped  Ich warte aber halt auch schon, wie bestimmt einige andere auch darauf, dass es endlich mal mehr Infos und Bildmaterial gibt...
Was ich bis jetzt gehört habe klingt alles super, wenn oder auch (oder gerade weil) sehr experimentiell...

Man muss aber auch sagen das die Werbetrommel bisher irgendwie noch nich richtig angeschmissen wurde. Die geben sich also bisher nich wirklich sonderlich Mühe den Leuten das Ding schmackhaft zu machen irgendwie...

Wird mal langsam Zeit, wenn der Release-Termin mit dem 19.6. wirklich endgültig is...

Von den Usern, die die Closed-Beta spielen geben angeblich 9/10 an, dass Spiel auch beim Release spielen zu wollen. Aber man kann davon ausgehen das jemand, der sich für die Closed-Beta anmeldet vielleicht nich so gaaaaanz representativ und neutral ist...


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

keine beta so wie bei anderen mmos
funcom als anbieter
verückte preorder pakete
man zahlt doppelt - 1x abo und fürn itemshop wo es waffen,rüstungen, buffs usw zu kaufen geben wird


----------



## Rifter (8. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> keine beta so wie bei anderen mmos
> funcom als anbieter
> verückte preorder pakete
> man zahlt doppelt - 1x abo und fürn itemshop wo es waffen,rüstungen, buffs usw zu kaufen geben wird



Quelle?

Ich weiß nur von Style-Items und das machen heutzutage viele Hersteller...


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

https://register.thesecretworld.com/signup/ctrl/register/us/tsw/TSW-PREORDER

inianten
meister
großmeister

und 1 charakter slot kostet 9,99$


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Jo - solch "Boost-Packs" scheinen bei Funcom beliebt. Ich hatte vor einer Weile (einer ganzen Weile) auch mal ueberlegt meinen AoC-Account zu reaktivieren um zu schauen was sich im Spiel geaendert/entwickelt hat - aber auch da wurden einem direkt irgendwelche "besseren" Items fuer Echtgeld angepriesen (das war noch vor der F2P-Umstellung!). In einem Spiel das Wert auf Open-World-PvP legt wirklich ein No-Go, weshalb ich mir dann das Wieder-Reinschauen gespart habe...


----------



## Yrrgw (8. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nach dem ersten Betawochenende wenn dies gut läuft wird es durch die Mund zu Mund Propaganda ein wenig mehr werden. Ich werds mir anschauen und wenns nicht gar zu schlimm wird bis GW2 Release auch spielen. Hat sicher Potential das Setting reizt schon.

Aber wenn man hört Funcom und EA noch dazu löst das sicher erstmal einen negativen Hype aus

Schaun wir mal nach dem Wochenende wissen wir sicher mehr.


----------



## floppydrive (8. Mai 2012)

Besser kein Hype und ein normaler Start als Hype und Fail.


----------



## Rifter (8. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> https://register.thesecretworld.com/signup/ctrl/register/us/tsw/TSW-PREORDER
> 
> *inianten
> meister
> ...



Was meinst du damit?

Und der Charakterslot... naja mir personlich würden zwei pro Server reichen. Das mögen andere anders sehn. Ne fragwürdige entscheidung, da stimm ich dir zu (zumal man schon vom Spielprinzip her nicht Twinken muss - höchstens aus RP/Style-Gründen).


----------



## BaddaBumm (8. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> keine beta so wie bei anderen mmos
> funcom als anbieter
> verückte preorder pakete
> man zahlt doppelt - 1x abo und fürn itemshop wo es waffen,rüstungen, buffs usw zu kaufen geben wird




"keine beta so wie bei anderen mmos": ??? (mehr fiel mir dazu nicht ein).


Funcom ist der Anbieter: Das hast du gut erkannt. Ich hab zu Beginn auch gemotzt und dachte das kann nur scheisse sein. Hab mich geirrt und habs mir jetzt vorbestellt (die "beta so wie bei anderen mmos" hat mir das gezeigt).


Verückte Pre-Order-Pakete: Was genau reißt dich zu der Aussage hin? Gimmicks bekommt man als Vorbesteller. Wie sonst ÜBERALL auch.


Man zahl doppelt: Wie das?


Newbie-Waffen Pre-Order: Ja, wenn einer unbedingt eine Starterwaffe haben will, die 5 Schaden mehr macht und dafür X Euro zahlen möchte. Bitte, soll er machen (es gibt keine anderen Waffen außer die Starterwaffen).

Rüstungen: Wenn man bedenkt, dass es keine Rüstungen im Spiel gibt, dürfte es relativ schwer sein, Rüstungen über den Shop zu verkaufen (Jacke, Hose, Mützen - alles nur Zierobjekte. Die haben generell keine Stats). Es stört dich also dass jemand eine Pre-Order-Jacke trägt, die keinerlei Stats hat. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Buffs: Es gibt im Shop in etwa soviel Auswahl an Buffs wie an Rüstungen = keine


Charslot: Braucht man 8+ Slots in einem MMO bei dem man mit einem Char "alles" haben kann?


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Er meint die "optional upgrade packs" wo man (wie bei einem F2P) echtes Geld fuer Items zahlt, die einem durchaus Spielvorteile bringen. Sowas ist bei einem F2P-Spiel schon nervig, bei einem Abo-Game aber erst so richtig daneben.

PS: Wenn man schon als Teil des "Upgrade Packs" z.B. einen XP-Boost bekommt, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass es den auch im Shop geben wird.


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erstens hat man von dem Spiel noch nicht wirklich was gesehen und zweitens ist "Quests per Google lösen" nicht gerade etwas das mich fasziniert.



Ganz so einfach ist es ja dann nicht .



Kamsi schrieb:


> 1) keine beta so wie bei anderen mmos
> 2) funcom als anbieter
> 3) verückte preorder pakete
> 4) man zahlt doppelt - 1x abo und fürn itemshop wo es waffen,rüstungen, buffs usw zu kaufen geben wird



1.) Beta für ausgewählte Spieler läuft bereits seit November, ab Fr.11.05. gibt es jedes Wochenende bis zum Release Beta-Weekends, offen für alle Vorbesteller und alle mit dem Rang "Geheimagent" im Secret War und zusätzlich werden jede Woche auch Keys für das jeweilig folgende Wochenende auf gamespot.com "verlost"
2.) Anarchy Online gilt bei den Leuten die es gespielt haben (oder noch spielen) immer noch als eines der besten MMOs die es gibt
3.) Inwiefern "verrückt"? Weil man sich seine Collectors Edition selbst "zusammenbauen" kann (denn etwas anderes bieten die Dinge in den Paketen nicht, als Items, die auch in CEs zu finden wären)?
4.) ganz so mit dem Shop hast du dich nicht beschäftigt, oder? Weder Waffen, noch Buffs wird es im Itemshop zu kaufen geben, lediglich Kleidung, die im Spiel ja nur rein optische Funktion hat


Zu den Charakterslots: Im Spiel stehen 3 Fraktionen zur Auiswahl, also 3 verschiedene Seiten einer Geschichte. Jeder Charakter kann, so man sich denn damit beschäft, ALLES erlernen und jede Rolle einnehmen, weshalb also mehr als 3 Charakterslots kostenlos anbieten?



Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn man schon als Teil des "Upgrade Packs" z.B. einen XP-Boost bekommt, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass es den auch im Shop geben wird.



Und mit mehr XP erreiche ich ohne Level und damit -beschränkung was genau viel schneller? 2 von 528 freischaltbaren Talenten? Hört sich nach sehr starkem Vorteil an


----------



## BaddaBumm (8. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er meint die "optional upgrade packs" wo man (wie bei einem F2P) echtes Geld fuer Items zahlt, die einem durchaus Spielvorteile bringen. Sowas ist bei einem F2P-Spiel schon nervig, bei einem Abo-Game aber erst so richtig daneben.
> 
> PS: Wenn man schon als Teil des "Upgrade Packs" z.B. einen XP-Boost bekommt, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass es den auch im Shop geben wird.



Welche Vorteile denn? Zeitvorteil bringt dir der XP-Boost. Das greift weder ins PvE noch ins PvP ein.

Wenn jemand 3 Tage vorher seine Skills haben will, dann soll er soll er sich die Boosts kaufen. Kein Mensch muss das und es hat auch keiner einen spielerischen Nachteil davon.



Es hat vor 3-4 Wochen schonmal einer geschrieben, dass es Waffen/Rüstungen/Buffs und "alles was man braucht" im Shop verkauft wird (glaub es war auch er - bin mir nicht mehr sicher und finde den Thread nicht. Da wurde ihm schon gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt und jetzt steht der gleiche Mist wieder da.)
Wenn ich schon lese "es werden auch Rüstungen verkauft" und "keine Beta", dann weiß man schon, dass derjenige keine Ahnung von TSW hat, da es überhaupt keine Rüstungen gibt und die Beta schon ein 3/4 Jahr. Hauptsache mal meckern.


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Was genau die Gegenstaende in den "Upgrade Packs" machen, kann wohl keiner beantworten der das Spiel (bzw. die Beta) nicht gespielt hat. Und wie gut oder wichtig die darin enthaltenen Gegenstaende sind, kann ich sicher auch nicht einschaetzen. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, das man die braucht - aber das ist bei F2P-Games im Normalfall ja ebenfalls so, dass man viele Sachen aus dem Shop nicht braucht aber sie eben vieles vereinfachen. Und wenn ich sehe, dass mir in einem Abo-MMO direkt beim Vorbestellen schon Gegenstands-Packs fuer zusaetzliches Geld angeboten werden, dann kommt zumindest mir das erstmal zweifelhaft vor.


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Was genau die Gegenstaende in den "Upgrade Packs" machen, kann wohl keiner beantworten der das Spiel (bzw. die Beta) nicht gespielt hat. Und wie gut oder wichtig die darin enthaltenen Gegenstaende sind, kann ich sicher auch nicht einschaetzen. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, das man die braucht - aber das ist bei F2P-Games im Normalfall ja ebenfalls so, dass man viele Sachen aus dem Shop nicht braucht aber sie eben vieles vereinfachen. Und wenn ich sehe, dass mir in einem Abo-MMO direkt beim Vorbestellen schon Gegenstands-Packs fuer zusaetzliches Geld angeboten werden, dann kommt zumindest mir das erstmal zweifelhaft vor.



Es soll wohl insgesamt 10 "Gegenstandstandsstufen" geben und die Waffen und Talismane die man für die Pakte bekommt, sind Stufe 2, während Chars ohne Vorbestellerpakete erstmal ohne Waffen starten (und dann bei den ersten Quests Stufe 1 Waffen bekommen, aber dann eben nur 2, da ja immer 2 gleichzeitig ausrüstbar sind). Stufe 2 Items bekommt man dann schon auf den Solomon Islands, also dem ersten Gebiet nach der Startzone

Betrachte die Vorbestellerpacks mal als Ersatz für eine CE und "digital deluxe Version", wie sie sonst jedes MMO biete, die es hier ja nicht gibt

Klar ist ein Itemshop schon zu Beginn erstmal seltsam aber Funcom will hier wohl einen ähnlichen Weg wie mit Anarchy Online gehen, wenn auch nicht den komplett gleichen....


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn das so ist, dann schafft Funcom es offensichtlich mal wieder sich selbst schlecht zu verkaufen - denn ich denke nicht, dass ich der Einzige bin, der durch solch Angebote abgeschreckt wird.

Noch eine Frage zum Skillsystem: Ich vermute es ist so, dass man Faehigkeiten steigert indem man sie benutzt? Gibt es ein Skillcap und falls ja - ist es ein Hardcap oder Softcap?


----------



## Rifter (8. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann schafft Funcom es offensichtlich mal wieder sich selbst schlecht zu verkaufen - denn ich denke nicht, dass ich der Einzige bin, der durch solch Angebote abgeschreckt wird.



BioWare und EA haben doch SW:ToR so grandios gehypt... das, dass nicht auch bei Funcom funktioniert ist mir ein Rätsel...

----

PvP stell ich mir auch ziemlich geil vor. Prinzipielle dürfte es kein geheul über balancing Probleme geben. Jeder stellt sich seine Skills zusammen - wie mit diesen Spielkarten - so kann sich niemand beschweren außer über den eigenen Skill.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2012)

> Newbie-Waffen Pre-Order: Ja, wenn einer unbedingt eine Starterwaffe haben will, die 5 Schaden mehr macht und dafür X Euro zahlen möchte. Bitte, soll er machen (es gibt keine anderen Waffen außer die Starterwaffen).
> 
> Rüstungen: Wenn man bedenkt, dass es keine Rüstungen im Spiel gibt, dürfte es relativ schwer sein, Rüstungen über den Shop zu verkaufen (Jacke, Hose, Mützen - alles nur Zierobjekte. Die haben generell keine Stats). Es stört dich also dass jemand eine Pre-Order-Jacke trägt, die keinerlei Stats hat. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?



Heißt das, dass man das ganze Spiel über immer die gleiche Waffe trägt und auch sein Outfit/Asehen nur über den Itemshop ändern kann? Hab prinzipiell nix gegen einen Itemshop, das fände ich allerdings doch öde, wenn ich als Illuminati nur eine einzige Waffen, zum Beispiel ein Katana, verwenden muss und nicht zum Beispiel mal ein Gewehr benutzen kann. Das Beispiel ist aus der Luft gegrifffen, die Frage allerdings ernst gemeint.


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es ja dann nicht .



Es geht nicht darum ob es einfach oder nicht ist, sondern dass das Spiel selbst nicht das Material liefert um die Quests zu lösen.
Klar - man hat es noch nicht gespielt, aber auf dem Papier spricht mich sowas nicht an.


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> BioWare und EA haben doch SW:ToR so grandios gehypt... das, dass nicht auch bei Funcom funktioniert ist mir ein Rätsel...


Sich selbst hypen kostet Geld. Viel Geld. Und in SW:TOR wurde sicher ordentlich Geld fuer Marketing gepumpt. Guenstiger ist es immer die Spieler so zu begeistern, dass sie das Hypen fuer einen uebernehmen - aber da muss man ihnen auch entsprechende Infos bieten und sich/sein Produkt bestmoeglichst verkaufen.



> PvP stell ich mir auch ziemlich geil vor. Prinzipielle dürfte es kein geheul über balancing Probleme geben. Jeder stellt sich seine Skills zusammen - wie mit diesen Spielkarten - so kann sich niemand beschweren außer über den eigenen Skill.


Balancing-Probleme gibt es immer. Bei so einem System muessen dann halt die Skills ausbalanciert werden, damit es kein 0815-Superbuild gibt und trotz 100 Skills und tausenden Kombinationsmoeglichkeiten alle mit dem gleichen Build rumrennen. Bei Darkfall hat man das ja auch gesehen - wo z.B. eine Zeit lang Feuerbaelle/AoEs die Kaempfe beherrscht haben und jemand der z.B. einen Nahkaempfer spielen wollte dumm da stand...


----------



## Rifter (8. Mai 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass man das ganze Spiel über immer die gleiche Waffe trägt und auch sein Outfit/Asehen nur über den Itemshop ändern kann? Hab prinzipiell nix gegen einen Itemshop, das fände ich allerdings doch öde, wenn ich als Illuminati nur eine einzige Waffen, zum Beispiel ein Katana, verwenden muss und nicht zum Beispiel mal ein Gewehr benutzen kann. Das Beispiel ist aus der Luft gegrifffen, die Frage allerdings ernst gemeint.



Style-Items bekommst du auch als Missionsbelohnung...

Der Itemshop schmeckt mir auch nicht. Aber das ist ein Trend der in allen MMOs einzug hält und ich find es zumindest besser von anfang an mit offenen Karten zu spielen als den Shop im nachhinein (klammheimlich) einzufügen.



Ogil schrieb:


> Balancing-Probleme gibt es immer. Bei so einem System muessen dann halt die Skills ausbalanciert werden, damit es kein 0815-Superbuild gibt und trotz 100 Skills und tausenden Kombinationsmoeglichkeiten alle mit dem gleichen Build rumrennen. Bei Darkfall hat man das ja auch gesehen - wo z.B. eine Zeit lang Feuerbaelle/AoEs die Kaempfe beherrscht haben und jemand der z.B. einen Nahkaempfer spielen wollte dumm da stand...



Cookie Cutter wirst du immer haben! Aber auch die können dir nicht sagen wie DU mit dieser zusammenstellung erfolgreich bist und welchen spaß sie dir bereiten. Natürlich muss man die Skills auf ein gewisses Level bringen aber letztlich hat der Spieler die entscheidungsfreiheit und wenn er der Meinung ist das Skill XY total OP ist, wird er diesen auch Lernen.


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass man das ganze Spiel über immer die gleiche Waffe trägt und auch sein Outfit/Asehen nur über den Itemshop ändern kann? Hab prinzipiell nix gegen einen Itemshop, das fände ich allerdings doch öde, wenn ich als Illuminati nur eine einzige Waffen, zum Beispiel ein Katana, verwenden muss und nicht zum Beispiel mal ein Gewehr benutzen kann. Das Beispiel ist aus der Luft gegrifffen, die Frage allerdings ernst gemeint.



Du kannst jede Waffe tragen (Klingen, Pistolen, Sturmgewehre,"Chaosmagie", "Elementarismus", "Blutmagie", Hämmer, Schrottflinten und Faustwaffen sind die "Waffentypen") die du willst, immer 2 Stück davon. Du kannst sie: a) beim händler kaufen, b) bei quests erhalten, c) selbst Craften...(bis auf das Craften klappt das auch mit Klamotten, es soll auch ohne Nutzung des Itemshops tausende von Kleidungsstücke geben)

Es gibt wohl 10 Stufen, oder "Itemlevel", wobei 10 die höchste Stufe darstellt. 

@ Ogil:
Hier schön nachzulesen, wie das mit den Talenten, den Skills, dem Craftig und Fähigkeiten so läuft, der Entwicklerblog des Lead Designers Martin Bruusgaard



Tikume schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob es einfach oder nicht ist, sondern dass das Spiel selbst nicht das Material liefert um die Quests zu lösen.
> Klar - man hat es noch nicht gespielt, aber auf dem Papier spricht mich sowas nicht an.



Das Spiel LIEFERT doch die Lösung, unsere Welt ist ein Teil des Spiels und umgekehrt, die Entwickler kreieren eine alternative Realität in der die Grenzen zwischen Spielwelt und unserer Welt verwischen (zumindest versuchen sie das). ein beispiel ist das hier, es gibt in New England keine Stadt namens Kingsmouth (in unserer Welt), trotzdem hat sie eiene eigene Stadthomepage...



Ogil schrieb:


> Balancing-Probleme gibt es immer. Bei so einem System muessen dann halt die Skills ausbalanciert werden, damit es kein 0815-Superbuild gibt und trotz 100 Skills und tausenden Kombinationsmoeglichkeiten alle mit dem gleichen Build rumrennen. Bei Darkfall hat man das ja auch gesehen - wo z.B. eine Zeit lang Feuerbaelle/AoEs die Kaempfe beherrscht haben und jemand der z.B. einen Nahkaempfer spielen wollte dumm da stand...



525 Skills, ca. die Hälfte davon aktiv einsetzbar und die andere "passiv"  (und nur jeweils 7 davon können "ausgerüstet" werden, 7 aktive und 7 passsve Skills) und ausserhalb des kampfes quasi jederzeit wechselbar...bei also fast unendlicher zahl an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, ist es fast unmöglich, "Cookie Cutter Builts" zu finden..und wenn doch...die Kämpfe die es bisher zu sehen gab sind so unterschiedlich zueinader, dass mana uch da auf alternativen umspringen muss. mal braucht der Boss einen Tank, mal braucht es zwei, mal benötigt man Heiler, mal muss jeder heilen könenn, mal muss man vor einem Boss davonlaufen und kann nur Fernkämpfer gebrauchen, beim nächsten müssen alle so dicht wie möglich dran stehen


----------



## TheSedated (8. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, Funcom lässt das Alles ein wenig lockerer angehen. Und das berechtigt. Sie wissen sehr genau, was bei ihren vergangenen Spielen am Launch los war. Sie wissen sehr genau welche Kommentare sich unter jeder noch so kleinen Meldung über TSW finden. Funcom sollte (und macht das im Moment auch) sich darauf verlassen, mit einem guten Spiel zum Launch zu überzeugen. Ich hoffe, dass sie das schaffen.

Es gibt übrigens einige Punkte die für The Secret World sprechen (abgesehen von den Features, die oben schon erwähnt wurden). Funcom nutzt die hauseigene, ausgereifte Engine, die bereits in AoC genutzt und ständig weiterentwickelt wurde und somit den Entwicklern von Anfang an bekannt ist. Hinter dem Projekt steht Ragnar Tornqvist, der bereits The longest journey und Darkfall und die Story und z.B. auch das Skillsystem von AO zu verantworten hatte. Und... Der Game Director (Gaute godager), auf dessen Kappe einige große Versprechen in der Vergangenheit und die beiden verkorksten Launches von AoC und AO gehen, hat Funcom kurz nach dem AoC-Debakel "in beiderseitigem Einverständnis" verlassen. Der Mann war übrigens Mitbegründer von Funcom.

So... und jetzt freue ich mich einfach auf Freitag und hoffe, dass ich nicht enttäuscht werde. Und dass dann dieses ganze Funcom-gehate mal ein wenig abnimmt. Ich kann's echt nichtmehr hören. Ja, die Launches von AO und AoC waren beschissen, trotzdem sind beide Spiele verdammt gut. Und irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich AoC wesentlich besser verkauft haben muss, als Funcom es offiziell zugibt, wenn ich mir die riesige Menge an Leuten ansehe, die sagen, dass sie sich bei AoC die Finger verbrannt haben. In diversen Foren fängt's inzwischen sogar an, dass viele Leute sagen, wie schlimm das damals beim AO-Launch war und sie sich da schon die Finger an einem Funcomprodukt verbrannt haben. Und bei AO wird das wirklich unglaubwürdig, wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen aus 2001 anguckt und sieht, wieviele Leute inzwischen behaupten, dabeigewesen zu sein. Ganz viel von diesem Hass gegenüber Funcom ist, meiner Meinung nach, einfach nur dadurch begründet, dass es ja cool ist, "Failcom" zu flamen.


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> @ Ogil:
> Hier schön nachzulesen, wie das mit den Talenten, den Skills, dem Craftig und Fähigkeiten so läuft, der Entwicklerblog des Lead Designers Martin Bruusgaard


Danke. Das erklaert wirklich viel. Man bekommt also Punkte die man in Kraefte und Faehigkeiten stecken kann und wobei man aus den Kraeften jeweils 7 passive und 7 aktive Faehigkeiten auswaehlt und das Ganze durchaus so gedacht ist, dass man das Build auch anpasst/wechselt. Also ein wenig so wie bei Guildwars 1 (wobei es da freilich noch Klassen gibt).



> 525 Skills, ca. die Hälfte davon aktiv einsetzbar und die andere "passiv"  (und nur jeweils 7 davon können "ausgerüstet" werden)und ausserhalb des kampfes quasi jederzeit wechselbar...bei also fast unendlicher zahl an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, ist es fast unmöglich, "Cookie Cutter Builts" zu finden..


Naja - es geht ja nichtmal um Super-Builds sondern es reicht ja schon aus, wenn zum Beispiel eine Faehigkeiten-Combo deutlich staerker ist - z.B. (aus der Luft gegriffen) Gewehre/Blutmagie, was dann halt dazu fuehrt, dass viele (viele viele!) Leute damit rumlaufen. Leider zu oft gesehen sowas (Darkfall, DC Universe usw.). Aber abwarten und hoffen, dass die Entwickler da anpassen, falls sich sowas zeigen sollte...



TheSedated schrieb:


> Ich kann's echt nichtmehr hören. Ja, die Launches von AO und AoC waren beschissen, trotzdem sind beide Spiele verdammt gut. Und irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich AoC wesentlich besser verkauft haben muss, als Funcom es offiziell zugibt, wenn ich mir die riesige Menge an Leuten ansehe, die sagen, dass sie sich bei AoC die Finger verbrannt haben. In diversen Foren fängt's inzwischen sogar an, dass viele Leute sagen, wie schlimm das damals beim AO-Launch war und sie sich da schon die Finger an einem Funcomprodukt verbrannt haben. Und bei AO wird das wirklich unglaubwürdig, wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen aus 2001 anguckt und sieht, wieviele Leute inzwischen behaupten, dabeigewesen zu sein. Ganz viel von diesem Hass gegenüber Funcom ist, meiner Meinung nach, einfach nur dadurch begründet, dass es ja cool ist, "Failcom" zu flamen.


Naja - ist der Ruf erst ruiniert halt. Und viele MMO-Spieler (ich z.B.) sind nunmal schon lang dabei und probieren auch viele MMOs aus. Ich habe AoC zum Start gespielt - und auf die Begeisterung am Anfang (sah super aus, Tortage war toll!) folgte ganz schnell Ernuechterung. Vor allem nervte, dass ein Spiel das mit hartem PvP um Spieler warb nichtmal ein PvP-System hatte. Ich denke AoC hat sich auch nicht schlecht verkauft - nur sind die meisten Kunden halt auch sehr schnell wieder abgesprungen. Ich habe auch AO gespielt - nicht zu Beginn, sondern wie viele wohl als man es dank andauernder seltsamer Aktionen quasi unbegrenzt kostenlos spielen konnte. Und auch da hat es mich nicht ueberzeugt - mit Bugs noch viele Jahre nach Release.


----------



## Rifter (8. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das Spiel LIEFERT doch die Lösung, unsere Welt ist ein Teil des Spiels und umgekehrt, die Entwickler kreieren eine alternative Realität in der die Grenzen zwischen Spielwelt und unserer Welt verwischen (zumindest versuchen sie das). ein beispiel ist das hier, es gibt in New England keine Stadt namens Kingsmouth (in unserer Welt), trotzdem hat sie eiene eigene Stadthomepage...



Nett, hat die Putzfrau auch mal an den Computer dürfen?   
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das, dass Ganze auch auf Deutsch geben wird bzw. wir nicht auf eine Englische Schnitzeljagt geschickt werden.
Obwohl das sollte genug Anreiz bieten um mal sein (Schul-)Englisch aufzubessern   



Derulu schrieb:


> 525 Skills, ca. die Hälfte davon aktiv einsetzbar und die andere "passiv"  (und nur jeweils 7 davon können "ausgerüstet" werden, 7 aktive und 7 passsve Skills) und ausserhalb des kampfes quasi jederzeit wechselbar...bei also fast unendlicher zahl an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, ist es fast unmöglich, "Cookie Cutter Builts" zu finden..und wenn doch...die Kämpfe die es bisher zu sehen gab sind so unterschiedlich zueinader, dass mana uch da auf alternativen umspringen muss. mal braucht der Boss einen Tank, mal braucht es zwei, mal benötigt man Heiler, mal muss jeder heilen könenn, mal muss man vor einem Boss davonlaufen und kann nur Fernkämpfer gebrauchen, beim nächsten müssen alle so dicht wie möglich dran stehen



Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es keine Theorie-Craft Szene geben wird. Dafür haben die Leute einfach zu viel Spaß daran, anderen vor schreiben zu wollen - wie sie zu spielen haben.


Da du hier wahrscheinlich der TSW Experte bist mal eine Frage... du hast ja gesagt das es 10 (Schwierigkeits-) Stufen geben wird. Wie sehr unterscheiden sich die Stufen voneinander? Ist der "Low-"Content als Charakter der Stufe 10 Chakras trägt immer noch fordernd? Wie kann man sich so einen Stufenaufstieg vorstellen? Wird er nur durch die Chakras generiert?


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Nett, hat die Putzfrau auch mal an den Computer dürfen?



xD...ich glaub der Diletantismus ist durchaus Absicht^^(wenn ich an die Homepage meiner Heimatgemeinde denke^^...und die ist keine amerikanische Kleinstadt)...eh schon wissen, amerikanische Kleinstadt, die auch in das "neue" Medium Internet drängt um "dabei" zu sein 






Rifter schrieb:


> Da du hier wahrscheinlich der TSW Experte bist mal eine Frage... du hast ja gesagt das es 10 (Schwierigkeits-) Stufen geben wird. Wie sehr unterscheiden sich die Stufen voneinander? Ist der "Low-"Content als Charakter der Stufe 10 Chakras trägt immer noch fordernd? Wie kann man sich so einen Stufenaufstieg vorstellen? Wird er nur durch die Chakras generiert?




ACHTUNG SPOILER

"Stufen" beim Charakter gibt es ja nicht (genausowenig wie Chakras, die heißen nun Talismane^^), lediglich Waffen und Talismane liegen (laut NDA-Verstoss-Gerüchten) in 10 verschiedenen "Itemlevels" vor. Als Charakter bekommt man auch auf den Solomon Islands (erstes "niedrigstufigstes" Gebiet nach den jeweiligen Startgebieten der Fraktionen) noch EP, mit Ausrüstung aus Transylvanien (drittes und "höchsstufigstes" Gebiet) ist es dort aber natürlich deutlich einfacher. Man könnte laut Martin Bruusgaard auch in Agypten (zweites "mittleres" Gebiet) starten, zu empfehlen ist es aber nicht (ausser man ist resistent gegen häufige Tode), da Gegner dort schon weitaus besser aufeinander abgestimmtere Skills (also "Kräfte" auch aus den "oberen" Bereichen des Skillrads und nicht nur die "einfachen" aus den Grundbereichen "Nahkampf", "Fernkampf" und "Magie" sondern schon skills aus den einzelnen Waffengattungen) und bessere Ausrüstung verlangen. Also ja, die "Stufen" werden nur durch talismane generiert (und den Waffen)


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Mai 2012)

Schonmal Danke für die bisherigen Infos. Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Wo sollte ich es am besten Vorbestellen? 
Amazon kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da die ihre "Das ist was für Erwachsene, also zahlste 5€ mehr und musst genau dann zu Hause sein, wenn WIR es wollen" Klausel auch bei TSW durchziehen werden.


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schonmal Danke für die bisherigen Infos. Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Wo sollte ich es am besten Vorbestellen?
> Amazon kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da die ihre "Das ist was für Erwachsene, also zahlste 5€ mehr und musst genau dann zu Hause sein, wenn WIR es wollen" Klausel auch bei TSW durchziehen werden.



Kommt auf das Pet an, das du willst...willst du die Katze, dann bei Funcom selbst, willst du den Dobermann, dann Gamestopp (glaube ich) oder willst du den Wolf, dann Amazon (gibts aber auch bei anderen Händlern)


----------



## Cois (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich warte schon seit 2008 auf dieses MMO, und lege große erwartungen rein. Es ist mal was anderes als der Endlos durch gekaute WoW ...l. Aber ich warte noch auf das Beta Weekend bevor ich vorbestelle + Livetime Abo, weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob mein Prozessor das Spiel packt. Ich weiß.. für sowas gibts eigentlich die Mindestanforderungen, aber wenn ich mich an diesen richten würde hätten meine alten Rechner etliche spiele die auf ihnen gelaufen sind, dieses nicht tun dürfen.


----------



## BaddaBumm (10. Mai 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schonmal Danke für die bisherigen Infos. Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Wo sollte ich es am besten Vorbestellen?
> Amazon kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da die ihre "Das ist was für Erwachsene, also zahlste 5€ mehr und musst genau dann zu Hause sein, wenn WIR es wollen" Klausel auch bei TSW durchziehen werden.




Bestell doch einfach zuerst bei Amazon vor. Warum? Du bekommst noch deinen Key für Morgen.

Gefällt dir das Spiel, dann kannst du ja bei Gamestop, Funcom oder sonstwo vorbestellen (kommt drauf an welches Pet du möchtest).

Gefällt dir das Spiel nicht, dann bestellst du einfach bei Amazon wieder ab, hast keine Kosten und konntest selbst schon einen Blick ins Spiel werfen.

Bestellst du bei Funcom oder Gamestop vor, buchen die überall schon ab bzw. weiß ich nichtmal ob du bei Gamestop auch nen Key für die Wochenenden bekommst. Amazon bucht erst bei Verschickung ab.




Zu den Waffen sei noch gesagt: Nein, du trägst wie schon gesagt, die Waffe die du magst und nur Waffen haben Stats. Rüstungen sind nur Zierwirk. Beides bekommst du natürlich durchs normale Spielen/Craften - die Vorbestellerboni ausgenommen.


Zum Hype: 1.000.000 Registrierungen für die Beta, 250.000 Anmeldungen fürs Community-Spiel über Facebook. Wenig? Denke nicht.


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Zu den Waffen sei noch gesagt: Nein, du trägst wie schon gesagt, die Waffe die du magst und nur Waffen haben Stats. Rüstungen sind nur Zierwirk. Beides bekommst du natürlich durchs normale Spielen/Craften - die Vorbestellerboni ausgenommen.



Die 7 Talismane haben auch Stats


----------



## Rifter (10. Mai 2012)

Ist die Welt eigentlich dynamisch? Wie schauts mit der Liebe zum Detail aus? Werden wir immer durch dieselben Straßen ziehen oder herrscht reger Verkehr?

Wie schauts mit Gruppenquests aus oder Quests die im Spiel spontan aufpoppen?


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Ist die Welt eigentlich dynamisch? Wie schauts mit der Liebe zum Detail aus? Werden wir Tag für Tag durch dieselben Straßen ziehen oder herrscht reger Verkehr?
> 
> Wie schauts mit Gruppenquests aus oder Quests die im Spiel spontan aufpoppen?



-Dynamische Welt? Wie meinst du das? Wenn du meinst ob es Tag und Nacht gibt, dann angeblich ja, mehr dazu dann morgen abend (die, die es erlebt haben könnten, die Closed-Beta-Tester unterliegen ja einer NDA, lediglich die Public--Beta-Wochenenden sind NDA-befreit) 
-Die Strassen bleiben die selben^^
-Es gibt in jeder Zone eigene Gebiete für Gruppen und auch entsprechende Quests (Gruppenquests aber wohl auch ausserhalb dieser Zonen)
-Alle "Quests" poppen quasi von selbst auf, das Interface ist (laut Waldgeist) in etwa so, als würdest durch ein Augmented Reality Tool deines Handys die Welt betrachten und wie wenn du dort, wenn die Kamera eine Sehenswürdigkeit erkennt, Informationen am Display zu sehen bekommst, passiert das im Spiel, wenn du mit der Maus bzw. "deinem Blick" über einen NPC fährst, der eine Quest anbieten könnte^^


----------



## Rifter (10. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dynamische Welt? Wie meinst du das?




Ob z.B. NPCs durch die Straßen ziehn und ansprechbar sind bzw. auch Tipps zu Rätseln geben...


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Ob z.B. NPCs durch die Straßen ziehn und ansprechbar sind bzw. auch Tipps zu Rätseln geben...



Tipps geben sie nicht (bzw. kann dir das keiner sagen, wenn es denn einer weiß, ohne gegen die NDA zu verstossen), das tut aber die Umgebung (Poster, Fotos an den Wänden und so Dinge)... aber NPCs laufen rum, ja (das tun sie doch in AoC auch, oder irre ich mich da?)


----------



## amnie (10. Mai 2012)

ich muss sagen ich find eigentlich genau dieses 'kein hype' gehype interessant. es passt ja auch gut zum spiel, in kombination mit dem ganzen feeling von wegen 'das is eigentlich alles realität - ihr wisst es nur nicht'


----------



## Rifter (10. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tipps geben sie nicht (bzw. kann dir das keiner sagen, wenn es denn einer weiß, ohne gegen die NDA zu verstossen), das tut aber die Umgebung (Poster, Fotos an den Wänden und so Dinge)... aber NPCs laufen rum, ja (das tun sie doch in AoC auch, oder irre ich mich da?)



Hab AoC nie wirklich gespielt aber stimmt, in Tortage war immer was los...


----------



## MrGimbel (10. Mai 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Hab AoC nie wirklich gespielt aber stimmt, in Tortage war immer was los...



Die NPCs in AoC sind eigentlich richtig toll. Stehen in der Gegend rum, rennen durch die Gegend oder wandern durch die ganze Map (der Schlafwandler in Paikang), und manche beziehen sich in den Gesprächen, die sie miteinander führen, auch auf die aktuelle Gildenranglisten.


----------



## Wizkid (12. Mai 2012)

Ich bin bei TSW ein wenig zwiegespalten. Das Szenario ist toll, die Landschaften sehen wieder super aus und schön ist auch, daß es scheinbar kein 0815 Theme Park MMO zu sein scheint ABER ich bin immer noch nachsichtig was Funcom angeht.
Bei Age of Conan wurden vor Release falsche Versprechen gemacht. 

Dann stört mich generell diese extrem Geldgeilheit bei Funcom.
Während man bei vielen anderen MMOs genügend Characterslots hat, ist die Anzahl extrem limitiert und das Serverübergreifend. 
AoC wurde F2P. Hatte man das Addon schon gekauft, war es beim F2P dennoch nicht aktiv, sondern mußte im F2P neugekauft werden. Das so was auch anders geht, sieht man beispielsweise bei Lotro.
Dann hatte ich das Gefühl bei AoC das man sich überhaupt nicht um die Spieler kümmert. Da wurde ständig von Spielern drauf hingewiesen, daß im Anfängergebiet Newbies von Highlevelchars ständig geklatscht werden und es wurde nichts unternommen.
Wegen ihrer Inaktivität haben die sich bestimmt schon viele Kunden vergrault. Dabei wäre das z.B mit einem Levelcap vermeidbar gewesen, das Highlevelspieler das Gebiet betreten.
Weiterhin war jedes Funcom Spiel zu Release extrem verbuggt. Bei Anarchy Online war es ein Disaster bei AoC eben so. Viele Inhalte fehlten oftmals und es wurde deutlich das aus Geldknappheit der Release mal wieder viel zu früh kam.
Last but not least ist auch noch EA der Publisher was die ganze Sache noch gruseliger für mich macht.

Ich will aber auch fair bleiben. Anarchy Online war später ein gutes Spiel und AoC ist jetzt ein tolles Spiel. 
TSW werde ich einfach mal die ersten Monate beoachten. Vielleicht machen sie diesmal ja alles ein wenig anders und besser.


----------



## darksilver1 (12. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich bin bei TSW ein wenig zwiegespalten. Das Szenario ist toll, die Landschaften sehen wieder super aus und schön ist auch, daß es scheinbar kein 0815 Theme Park MMO zu sein scheint ABER ich bin immer noch nachsichtig was Funcom angeht.
> Bei Age of Conan wurden vor Release falsche Versprechen gemacht.
> 
> Dann stört mich generell diese extrem Geldgeilheit bei Funcom.
> ...



Lass es mich mal so sagen. Ich mag Funcom weil sie die MMOs durchaus aus einer anderen Perspektive anfassen. Dafür gibt's großen Bonus aber die Spiele haben auch unmengen an Problemen gehabt. Bei AoC war das ganze Tortage hui und dann auf einmal pfui und für mich ein Hauptgrund wieso ich keine Pre-Order gemacht habe.


Nun danke der gamespot beta keys für dieses Wochenende schaue ich im Spiel rein und bin bislang begeistert. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach super, die cut-scenes find ich besser als bei SWTOR und die Englische Vertonung ist hörenswert, soweit so gut.
Nur solange die NDA von den rest des games weiterhin besteht und ich immer noch nicht weiß wie viel content das game hat von Start, obs mehr als ein paar Leichen im Keller liegen hat usw.... warte noch ein bischen was das Kaufen angeht.


----------



## amnie (12. Mai 2012)

das einzige was mich ein wenig stört (habe vorbestellt werde also wohl ne weile mich damit beschäftigen ;D).. is halt dieses .. naja.. äh fehlen des gruppencontents. klar, es wird sowas wie weltbosse geben blahblahblubb. aber eigentlich bin ich ja schon jemand der ganz gerne mal mit anderen zusammen durch die gegend zockelt. weil so ganz ehrlich, bisher is das ganze doch sehr stark nen silent hill feeling spiel - un das nichma mit 'co-op' modus. das wird ja zb TOR immer vorgeworfen dass man sich allein fühlt ... nja, also in der stadt laufen bei tsw ja derzeit gut leute rum, nur macht jeder sein eigenes ding (bzw jeder kloppt einfach drauf egal ob wer anders da schon vorher war. aber das is ja in so situationen eh immer ;D)


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Mai 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> das einzige was mich ein wenig stört (habe vorbestellt werde also wohl ne weile mich damit beschäftigen ;D).. is halt dieses .. naja.. äh fehlen des gruppencontents. klar, es wird sowas wie weltbosse geben blahblahblubb. aber eigentlich bin ich ja schon jemand der ganz gerne mal mit anderen zusammen durch die gegend zockelt. weil so ganz ehrlich, bisher is das ganze doch sehr stark nen silent hill feeling spiel - un das nichma mit 'co-op' modus. das wird ja zb TOR immer vorgeworfen dass man sich allein fühlt ... nja, also in der stadt laufen bei tsw ja derzeit gut leute rum, nur macht jeder sein eigenes ding (bzw jeder kloppt einfach drauf egal ob wer anders da schon vorher war. aber das is ja in so situationen eh immer ;D)



Naja, es wird ja Inis geben ^^
Meine mich zu erinnern, dass auch von Elite-Bereichen in den Gebieten die Rede war. Außerdem machen die Rätselquests wie der "Der Kingsmouth-Code" mit anderen im TS gleich doppelten Spass.


----------



## Derulu (13. Mai 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> das einzige was mich ein wenig stört (habe vorbestellt werde also wohl ne weile mich damit beschäftigen ;D).. is halt dieses .. naja.. äh fehlen des gruppencontents. klar, es wird sowas wie weltbosse geben blahblahblubb. aber eigentlich bin ich ja schon jemand der ganz gerne mal mit anderen zusammen durch die gegend zockelt. weil so ganz ehrlich, bisher is das ganze doch sehr stark nen silent hill feeling spiel - un das nichma mit 'co-op' modus. das wird ja zb TOR immer vorgeworfen dass man sich allein fühlt ... nja, also in der stadt laufen bei tsw ja derzeit gut leute rum, nur macht jeder sein eigenes ding (bzw jeder kloppt einfach drauf egal ob wer anders da schon vorher war. aber das is ja in so situationen eh immer ;D)



Oh, es gibt Gruppencontent (wenn auch nicht im aktuellen Open beta Built), die da wären: "Elite-Gebiete" in jedem Gebiet, wo die quests nur in einer Gruppe zu schaffen sind, Instanzen und in weiterer folge auch Raids, letzteres allerdings noch nicht bei Release


----------



## amnie (13. Mai 2012)

nja das meine ich ja, ich mein überlegt ma das große trara bei zb TOR dass da viel zu wenig endgame wäre blahblahblubb. ich hab halt schon wie gesagt bisher spaß, un das aufwertungssystem (craften möchte ich es bisher noch nich wirklich nennen ich bin ja auch nich in der cb) hört sich interessant an, ich mag auch ganz gerne 'gruppengrinden' un rätsel lösen usw.. ABER ich hab ne gewisse befürchtung was ständiges niedermachen eines games angeht, un naja... naja... vll bin ich auch nur paranoid 

und davon ab weiß ich halt nicht ob das von den leuten so angenommen wird, eben auch was erfahrung aus anderen spielen angeht. ich bin da vll etwas ffxiv geschädigt, wo das auf einmal keinem mehr gepasst hat dass man alles in der gruppe machen muss (obwohl es bei xi genauso war...)


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Oh, es gibt Gruppencontent (wenn auch nicht im aktuellen Open beta Built), die da wären: "Elite-Gebiete" in jedem Gebiet, wo die quests nur in einer Gruppe zu schaffen sind, Instanzen und in weiterer folge auch Raids, letzteres allerdings noch nicht bei Release



Hab eben mal geschaut...also Priest island ist ein Elite-/Gruppengebiet^^. Ob es dafür Quests gibt... keine Ahnung, aber es droppen nette Items.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Nun danke der gamespot beta keys für dieses Wochenende schaue ich im Spiel rein und bin bislang begeistert. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach super, die cut-scenes find ich besser als bei SWTOR und die Englische Vertonung ist hörenswert, soweit so gut.



das selbe habe ich bei age of conan auch damals gedacht nur dann kam ich mit lvl 20 aus der stadt raus und alles war leer

tsw reizte mich seit der ankündigung und dem ersten artworks die 2007 rauskamen

aber gebranntes kind scheut das feuer

mal schauen wie tsw sich macht - derzeit bin ich ja beschäftig genug


----------



## Wizkid (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hab jetzt intensiver im Web auf englischen Seiten gestörbert. Irgendwo kritisieren alle die Charaktererstellung, weil es zu wenig Möglichkeiten gibt.
Die Entwickler behaupten zwar, daß da noch reichlich zu Release kommt, aber ich glaub da kommt eher mehr für den Itemshop.

Über die Animationen regt sich der Großteil auf. Sowohl im Spiel als auch in den Zwischensequenzen die angeblich nicht so toll inszeniert sind.
Also ich fand die Zwischensequenzen richtig cool und bei weitem besser als TOR was die Körpersprache anging, was ich bisher an Videos gesehen habe.
Angeblich soll man auch viel zu hoch und weit hüpfen können. Einer schrieb das er locker über ein Auto gesprungen wäre und es mit Supermario verglich, was ich schon doof finde.
Magie hin oder her. Sofern keine Power im Spiel ist, sollte man alles schon ein wenig realistischer halten, ansonsten wirds albern-meine Meinung.

Die schlimmste Kritik der Masse ist jedoch das Kampfsystem. Man hat zwar endlos viele Skills, aber irgendwo soll sich alles gleich anfühlen und kaum Unterschiede machen.
Es soll praktisch weder Skill noch Taktik groß fordern. Letztendlich wußten aber alle nicht, ob es später anspruchsvoller wird. Nur das Feeling wäre generell nicht dolle beim Kampf.
Immerhin schrieb einer das durch das Skillsystem "Lowlevel Chars" auch mit Endgame Spielern mithalten können, da die Ausrüstung weniger ausmacht und sofern man sich die ersten Skills die man verdient hat gut zurechtgelegt hat, man praktisch gleich mitmischen könnte, was nicht schlecht ist.

Sehr sehr cool sollen die Investigation Quests sein, die sich deutlich von der Konkurrenz abheben, da man wirklich Rätsel löst.
Auch sehr positiv finde ich das man z.B Bilder mit Text anstelle von reinen Textkästen hat. Ich denke da kommt wirklich Adventurefeeling auf.

Pro
- Atmosphäre
- Musik
- Grafik
- Technik (soll nicht hardware hungrig sein und ähnlich gut wie AoC laufen)
- Story
- Questdesign
- Skillsystem

Contra
- Charaktererschaffung
-> Item Shop?
- Animationen
- Kampfsystem
- Balancing

So langsam tendiere ich zu einer Vorbestellung um an der nächsten Beta teilzuhaben.


----------



## Derulu (15. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Über die Animationen regt sich der Großteil auf. Sowohl im Spiel als auch in den Zwischensequenzen die angeblich nicht so toll inszeniert sind.
> Also ich fand die Zwischensequenzen richtig cool und bei weitem besser als TOR was die Körpersprache anging, was ich bisher an Videos gesehen habe.
> Angeblich soll man auch viel zu hoch und weit hüpfen können. Einer schrieb das er locker über ein Auto gesprungen wäre und es mit Supermario verglich, was ich schon doof finde.
> Magie hin oder her. Sofern keine Power im Spiel ist, sollte man alles schon ein wenig realistischer halten, ansonsten wirds albern-meine Meinung.



Den Trailer am Anfang gesehen? Man zündet seine Wohnung an, weil man plötzlich magische Kräfte (=Anima) hat, aber dann darf man nicht höher springen dürfen als "normale Menschen"...ob wohl man im Vergleich zu ihnen "Superkräfte" hat?



Wizkid schrieb:


> Die schlimmste Kritik der Masse ist jedoch das Kampfsystem. Man hat zwar endlos viele Skills, aber irgendwo soll sich alles gleich anfühlen und kaum Unterschiede machen.
> Es soll praktisch weder Skill noch Taktik groß fordern. Letztendlich wußten aber alle nicht, ob es später anspruchsvoller wird. Nur das Feeling wäre generell nicht dolle beim Kampf.
> Immerhin schrieb einer das durch das Skillsystem "Lowlevel Chars" auch mit Endgame Spielern mithalten können, da die Ausrüstung weniger ausmacht und sofern man sich die ersten Skills die man verdient hat gut zurechtgelegt hat, man praktisch gleich mitmischen könnte, was nicht schlecht ist.



Ich weiß auch nicht, warum das Kampfsystem so kritisiert wird...in den höheren Bereichen des Skillwheels kommt einiges an CCs dazu, bei jeder Waffengattung. Desweiteren soll man ja nicht nur mit einer Waffengattung spielen sondern gleich von Anfang an mit 2 Waffen arbeiten und am besten noch mit unterschiedlichen Builts, alle drei zusammen (die CCs, die Builts, die 2 Waffen) machen das Spiel im späteren Verlauf deutlich "taktischer". Die Gegner werden auch schwerer, die meisten Gegner in Kingsmouth, das nochdazu ein Startgebiet ist und die Spieler erstmal mit dem Spiel vertraut machen soll, sind "Zombies" die nicht gerade viel "Hirnleistung" haben...dass es auch andere Wesen gibt, sieht man ja schon an den Draugs, die deutlich schwerer zu bekämpfen sind...und wenn man dann altägytische Mumien und Vampire bekämpft, die deutlich intelligenter sind als Zombies



BTW: Fü4r das nächste Wochenende und die Beta musst du glaube ich gar nicht vorbestellen, laut der News auf Funcoms The Secret World Seite wird es wieder Wochenendkeys auf diversen Gamerseiten geben, diesmal auch auf buffed.de, und pcgames.de


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Mai 2012)

Die meiste Kritik bezüglich des Kampfsystem zielt ja auch eher auf das fehlende Feedback, also das Fehlen einer Reaktion, wenn man nem Zombie ne Ladung Schrot rein ballert.
Im Moment seh ich das Kampfsystem, hmm eigentlich nicht das System eher der Ablauf, auch als größte Schwäche von TSW. Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, Kingsmouth ist ein Startgebiet, und gemessen daran steht TSW sicherlich nicht schlecht da. 

Trotzdem sollte Funcom nach Release da noch mal nen Auge drauf werfen und den Spieler neben dem 1 CC noch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten geben, den Kampf besser zu kontrollieren (bsp: eine zusätzliche Sprintressource, zusätzliche Effekte auf den Waffengattungen (der Mob wird durch Schusswaffen kurz gestoppt oder etwas zurück gestoßen; Zusatzschaden auf laufende Mobs oder Vergeltungsschaden gegen Nahkampfmobs; Blenden der Gegner oder keine Ahnug durch Magie; das ganze sollte nur kleinste Auswirkungen haben, aber halt sviel, dass sich die Kämpfe mit verschiedenen Wafen unterschiedlich "Anfühlen"). Einen Schadensbonus, wenn man dem Mob in den Rücken schlägt/schießt/zaubert, wär auch nicht schlecht.

Das Kampfsystem selbst, also all die Trigger, Effekte und Synergien, sieht eigentlich recht viel versprechend aus. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ganze gerade im Gruppenspiel gehörig Tiefgang entfaltet.


----------



## amnie (15. Mai 2012)

also meine erfahrung bisher, wohl gemerkt nur aus dem wochenend-beta-gedönse:

man merkt sehr wohl, wie sich der charakter 'entwickelt'

ich fühle mich auch ein wenig an ffxi/xiv erinnert, vor allem in xiv ist es ja so, dass im endeffekt die waffe die 'klasse' ist (so ganz 'klassenlos' ist das spiel ja auch nicht, nur hat man eben keine klassen im eigentlichen sinne. ich glaub verstehen tut mans erst wenn man es wirklich spielt )

man bekommt auch durch die unterschiedlichen ausrüstungsgegenstände gut nen 'push'. zumindest merkte ich, wie sich meine hp gut gesteigert haben obwohl ich mich hauptsächlich auf heilung festgelegt hatte ums mal auszuprobieren. klar, wenn ich das später im spiel auch mache werde ich wohl oft auf hilfe angewiesen sein, hab ich aber kein problem mit, ist ja schließlich nen mmo 

das mit dem itemshop gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so 100%ig aber mal abwarten. is mir eigentlich relativ schnuppe, ob irgendwer seine skills schneller levelt als ich, ich bin eh eher jemand von der langsamen truppe. lach.

was das feeling der skills anbelangt... als naja, wenn man es mit anderen spielen vergleicht, da merkt man ja meißt in den ersten paar leveln auch nicht wirklich nen riesen unterschied. jeder bekommt ein-zwei angriffsskills un gut is. 

das mit den draugs is mir übrigens auch aufgefallen, die ham immer meinen einen heilskill unterbrochen. fand ich zwar nervig weils in den ersten paar spielstunden bedeutet hat dass ich die einfach nich tot bekam, aber die technik dahinter .. richtig klasse. hoffe da kommt dann noch mehr aber ich bin bisher guter dinge


----------



## Derulu (15. Mai 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte Funcom nach Release da noch mal nen Auge drauf werfen und den Spieler neben dem 1 CC noch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten geben, den Kampf besser zu kontrollieren (bsp: eine zusätzliche Sprintressource, zusätzliche Effekte auf den Waffengattungen (der Mob wird durch Schusswaffen kurz gestoppt oder etwas zurück gestoßen; Zusatzschaden auf laufende Mobs oder Vergeltungsschaden gegen Nahkampfmobs; Blenden der Gegner oder keine Ahnug durch Magie; das ganze sollte nur kleinste Auswirkungen haben, aber halt sviel, dass sich die Kämpfe mit verschiedenen Wafen unterschiedlich "Anfühlen").



Alles so in den höheren Bereich des Skillwheels zu finden...Pushbacks, Snares, Roots, erhöhter Schaden auf "behinderte" Gegner, etc. ....ist halt alles eher "cool" und deshalb kein Einstiegsskill, da es in den Anfangsgebieten (also die gesamten Solomon Island, nicht nur Kingsmouth) ja erstmal darum gehen sollte, sich in das doch etwas andere Spiel einzuleben



amnie schrieb:


> das mit den draugs is mir übrigens auch aufgefallen, die ham immer meinen einen heilskill unterbrochen. fand ich zwar nervig weils in den ersten paar spielstunden bedeutet hat dass ich die einfach nich tot bekam, aber die technik dahinter .. richtig klasse. hoffe da kommt dann noch mehr aber ich bin bisher guter dinge



Ist dir auch aufgefallen, dass im Laufe der Beta die Draugs im wasser immer mehr wurden, weil keiner die wandelnden Brutmaschinen (also diese weiblichen Draugs mit dem dicken "Schwangerschaftsbauch") getötet hat (weil es die Quest dazu wohl noch nicht gab)?


----------



## amnie (15. Mai 2012)

also ich hab zwischendurch immer mal wieder welche gekillt aber auch nur weil ich zufällig in einem der berichte zum spiel davon gehört hatte, dass halt die eier un die weiblein die da rumstromern da was zu bedeuten haben und angeblich wenn man genug killt irgendwann sogar son boss auftaucht. den hab ich aber leider nich zu gesicht bekommen. wobei ich auch sagen muss dass es mir irgendwie zu viele waren. eine allein hab ich grad noch so plattbekommen aber wenn dann auch noch draugs aufgetaucht sind war ende 
ne quest dazu hab ich jedenfalls nich bekommen aber ich hab auch nich sooo viele quests gemacht um mich nich zu spoilern sondern halt erstma die spielmechanik insgesamt unter die lupe genommen.

btw hat wer von euch auch gegen ende nochma nen trip nach london gemacht? sonntag abend/nacht is nämlich so nen herrlicher bug aufgetaucht dass der eigene char und alle anderen auch auf einmal männlich, glatzköpfig un nur in unterhose darstand. lol


----------



## Cois (15. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ist dir auch aufgefallen, dass im Laufe der Beta die Draugs im wasser immer mehr wurden, weil keiner die wandelnden Brutmaschinen (also diese weiblichen Draugs mit dem dicken "Schwangerschaftsbauch") getötet hat (weil es die Quest dazu wohl noch nicht gab)?



Jup.. da gabs ne quest... war soweit ich weiß nicht einmal eine von den eher versteckten... aber wo ich sie angenommen habe wüsst ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. -.-
Hab Sonntag ja nur noch damit zugebracht jedes Fitzelchen der Karte nach verstecken Quests ab zu suchen.


----------



## Derulu (15. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, für alle Interessierten:


http://www.buffed.de/The-Secret-World-PC-200536/News/The-Secret-World-Beta-Keys-883899/


----------



## TheSedated (15. Mai 2012)

Juhu! Es ist also noch anderen aufgefallen, dass die Draug immer mehr wurden! Ich bin nicht verrückt!
Okay, das System mit der fortpflanzung ist echt nicht schlecht. Und anscheinend muss man auch keine Angst haben, dass Kingsmouth irgendwann von denen überrannt wird. Mehr draug brauchen auch mehr Platz (den sie sich selbst suchen! Hab's beobachtet), kommen sie aber anderen Gegnerarten zu nahe, kloppen die sichmit denen. Bis zum Tod.

Ebenso fand' ich die Zombie-AI ziemlich gut. Die haben mich ziemlich oft umzingelt, bzw. es versucht, oder mich in die Ecke gedrängt, was echt gefährlich ist. Wenn man vor denen zurückwich, um Schaden zu vermeiden, haben die sich auch "taktisch" positioniert. Wenn man z.B. links hinter sich eine weitere Zombiegruppe hat, positionieren die sich bereits angreifenden Zombie mehr auf deiner rechten Seite. Die drängen den Spieler also in Richtung der nächsten Gruppe. Ich hab das mehrmals ausprobiert, achtet mal darauf!

Das Einzige was ich an der Zombie-AI bemängle ist, dass die zum Teil für Zombies zu klug sind. Wenn man z.B. hinter einem Zaun steht und die greifen an, rennen sie um den Zaun herum. Ich fänds cooler, wenn die über einen Gartenzaun drüberstürzen würden und dann ein Stück auf dich zu kriechen, bevor sie wieder aufstehen. Oder hinter einem Maschendrahtzaun "hängen bleiben", bis zumindest einer durch das gedränge einen Weg aussenrum gefunden hat. Zombies sind so, die kennen eigentlich nur den direkten Weg geradeaus. Trotzdem kam bei den Viechern schon gutes Zombiefilm-Feeling auf. Vor allem als Shotgun-Nutzer. ^^


----------



## Derulu (15. Mai 2012)

TheSedated schrieb:


> ....



Auch ich wurde umzingelt^^...hab ich auch schon im offiziellen Forum geschrieben 
Was natürlich fies ist, wenn der AOE-finisher deiner Waffengattungen nur kegelförmig wirkt^^


----------



## amnie (15. Mai 2012)

ja also muss schon sagen die gegner ai is echt erstaunlich, sowas hab ich zumindest in nem mmo noch nicht erlebt. ich hoffe nur es wird dann nich irgendwann in den späteren gebieten zu schwer. lach. aber bei den zombiegruppen hat mir mein aoe-chaos-magie skill echt gut geholfen. sah auch nett aus mit den magischen klingen.


----------



## Wizkid (19. Mai 2012)

Hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber ich bin der Meinung die hätten aus TSW ein besseres höherwertiges Singleplayer Spiel machen sollen.
Die anderen Spieler sind für mich irgendwo Atmosphärekiller und bei vielen Quests braucht man auch keine Gruppe und das waren oftmals die interessanteren Quests.
Die Landschaften sehen wirklich spitze aus. Selten ein MMO gesehen was so eine detailreiche Grafik hat. Die Musik und die Zwischensequenzen oder die Einleitungssequenzen zu Missionen sind wirklich gelungen. Da kann ich über TOR nur müde lächeln, wenn ich an deren Sequenzen zurückdenke.

Irgendwo wirkte die Atmosphäre nicht bedrohlich genug dabei ist das Potential ja definitiv dar. Ich würde es regelrecht begrüßen wenn die Zombies z.B wirklich eine Bedrohung wären und man taktisch überlegen würde, wie man am besten von Punkt A zu Punkt B läuft, ohne möglichst wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen. Auch hätte ich kein Problem damit, wenn man Munition oder Mana verbrauchen würde, Lebenspunkte sich nicht automatisch regenieren wie bei Call of Duty. Das würde das Ganze Spiel einfach spannender und interessanter machen.
Das Skillsystem mit seinen vielen Kombomöglichkeiten wirkte schon interessant. Noch blicke ich durch den Dschungel nicht durch, hatte aber mit meiner Schrottline+Chaos Kombi ganz gute Ehrfahrungen gemacht.
Ich finds schade, daß sich alle Skills nur auf das Kämpfen konzentrieren. Grade bei den Skills wäre doch ein riesen Rollenspielanteil möglich gewesen.

Wie der Großteil der Kritiker bin ich auch der Meinung das sich das Kämpfsystem schwammig anfühlt.
Ich hab aber jetzt auch keine Idee wie sie das besser machen könnten. Bei AoC haben sie es ja hinbekommen.

Meine Zweifel bezüglich des Endcontents bleiben bestehen. Wie bei allen Theme Park MMOs hat man irgendwann alle Karten abgegrast, seine Skills zusammengekauft und dann fängt die Routine wie bei jedem Theme Park MMO wieder an: Schlachtfelder und Raids.
Bei Guild Wars 2 reizt dagegen jetzt schon das WvWvW.

Teilweise hab ich Lust auf das Spiel. Die Story ist cool präsentiert, die Landschaften laden gerade zu zum erkunden ein und die Charakterentwicklung könnte kaum komplexer sein.
Aber ich hab auch das Gefühl das TSW schnell langweilig werden könnte, da der MMO Effekt für mich bisher nicht wirklich rüberkam.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> ....



Kingsmouth ist auch erst der Anfang, das "Startgebiet"...schau mal, vll. hilft das die Zweifel zu überwinden (mein Dank gilt hier Thrawns aus dem offiziellen deutschen Forum von The Secret World für die Übersetzung)..übrigens auch andere Medien berichten davon, dass das Spiel nach dem Startgebiet "bockschwer" und sehr komplex wird:



> Auf tentonhammer.com gibt es seit gestern einen Artikel über das Gebiet nach Kingsmouht: The Savage Coast. Neben einigen Kommentaren zur Charakterbildung (Decks), gibt es vor allem einige interessante Infos zum Gebiet. So werden das Overlook Motel, der Atlantic Island Park und die Innsmouth Academy vorgestellt. Einige Bilder, z.B. von der Übersichtskarte, gibt es ebenfalls zu sehen.
> 
> Im folgenden findet ihr eine Übersetzung des Artikels. Wie immer: frei, aber doch möglichst nah am Original, übersetzt - und bestimmt mit einigen Tippfehlern.
> 
> ...



Und ja, es gibt auch Gruppencontent (jede Menge sogar...Instanzen, Gruppenquestes, "Elitegebiete") aber wie in jedem neueren MMO, ist der Großteil der Quests Einzelspielerconten, da es einfach zermürbend ist, für "Feierabendspieler" vor alle, in den 2-3h Spielzeit, die man ab und an mal hat, nicht weiter zu kommen, weil manb auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen ist


----------



## amnie (19. Mai 2012)

mh... naja ich hoffe auf jeden fall, dass es später wenn das spiel wirklich live geht die leute auch in der gruppe spielen .wollen.

wenn ich mal überlege.. in FFXI war es damals 'normal' in der gruppe zu spielen, man konnte gegner des gleichen levels eigentlich nicht allein tot bekommen, außer man wollte 10 min für einen gegner investieren und das hat sich dann exp-mäßig auch nicht wirklich gelohnt... irgendwann wurde das wohl etwas verbessert (da hab ich aber nich mehr gespielt) als eben die meißten spieler nicht mehr in der 'lvl-phase' waren... 

so.. dann kam FFXIV und worüber haben alle gemeckert? richtig, über das gleiche system. die leute, die alle angeblich vorher auch XI gespielt haben wollten auf einmal in XIV nicht mehr grinden und rafften nicht, dass sie in der gruppe deutlich mehr exp bekamen (es ist/war ja sogar so, dass bestimmte skillabfolgen, gegener von hinten angreifen usw mehr exp bedeutet)

und dann teste ich die TSW wochenend-beta und versuche nen paar leute zu finden um zusammen zu questen bzw einfach ma monster zu schnetzeln... also erfolgreich war ich damit genau ein mal. und die person mit der ich dann zusammen geschnetzelt habe (was übrigens verdammt bock gemacht hat, ich aoe-angriffe und heilung, er/sie rumgeballert und mit dem hammer drauf.. ) hab ich auch nur 'gefunden' weil wir uns ne weile im chat bequatscht haben über die klamotten in london. lol. 

na jedenfalls, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, ich hoffe die leute werden einfach dann nächsten monat wenns 'richtig' los geht nich nur auf solopfaden unterwegssein wollen... 

(wenn ich überlege, in der TOR beta hab ich wirklich .immer. zusammen mit anderen gequestet und das war schlagartig in der live-version weg - und am nächsten tag auf einmal die ganzen topics es sei ein solospiel... *headdesk*)


----------



## Wizkid (19. Mai 2012)

@Derulu: Die Beschreibung hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Naja ich werd mal weiterzocken und schauen, ob es besser wird.

@Amnie:Ich hatte gestern selber mal probiert jemanden anzusprechen für eine Gruppenquest, aber irgendwie war generell tote Hose im Chat.

Hattet ihr im Spiel eigentlich Sprachausgabe? Ich hab nur bei den Videotutorials Sprachausgabe gehört. 
War für mich natürlich ein Atmosphärekiller weil man mittlerweile so was einfach gewohnt ist, aber ist natürlich der Beta verschuldet. 

Was mir auch nicht gefallen hatte war die UI. Die sah einfach zu steril und kalt aus. Auch gefielen mir die Symbole nicht. Ich hab lieber richtige Bilder aber ist wie bei vielen Dingen eine Sache des Geschmacks.
Mir ist klar, daß sie versucht haben etwas neutrales zu nehmen, da die Szenarios bei TSW ja scheinbar extrem vielseitig sind, aber vom Stil her passen sie bessern in ein Sci-Fi Spiel.

Die Zwischensequenzen hab ich ja gelobt, schade finde ich, daß beim erreichen einer Questreihe nicht noch ein kleines kurzes Video kommt. Stattdessen wieder nur ein kleiner Questtext per Telefon.
Da ist TOR dann doch wieder besser.

Hat jemand eigentlich schon erfahren, wie sehr sich die Questreihen der 3 Fraktionen unterscheiden? Ich mein, macht es irgendwie einen Unterschied oder wirkt sich das nur für das PvP am Ende aus?
Theoretisch müßte im jeden Gebiet ja die Hauptquestreihe anders verlaufen, da die Fraktionen ja alle unterschiedliche Ziele und Philosophien haben.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> 1.) Hattet ihr im Spiel eigentlich Sprachausgabe? Ich hab nur bei den Videotutorials Sprachausgabe gehört.
> War für mich natürlich ein Atmosphärekiller weil man mittlerweile so was einfach gewohnt ist, aber ist natürlich der Beta verschuldet.
> 
> 2.) Was mir auch nicht gefallen hatte war die UI. Die sah einfach zu steril und kalt aus. Auch gefielen mir die Symbole nicht. Ich hab lieber richtige Bilder aber ist wie bei vielen Dingen eine Sache des Geschmacks.
> ...



1.) Viele der Quests haben Sprachausgabe (nicht alle) aber in der Open Beta sind leider nur die Englischen komplett vorhanden, Deutsch ist in der Version des Clients nur teilweise vertreten
2.) Die UI soll, da das Ganze in unserer Welt spielt, ein Display eines Smartphones, auf dem ein Augmentet reality Programm (so wie zB. bei der "Google-Brille") läuft, sein , durch das man die Welt betrachtet. Darum sind die Buttons auch alle so steril, sie sollen aussehen wie das Schnellstartmenü des Smartphones. Dieses schlichte UI wurde übrigens angeblich in der Closed Beta sehr gelobt, weswegen es so beibehalten wird/wurde
3.) Die Hauptquest (also die "blauen Quests") wird unterschiedlich erzählt, die Nebenhandlungen sind bei allen 3 Fraktionen gleich (man spielt ja auch zusammen, kann zusammen questen und Instanzen besuchen)


----------



## Ogil (19. Mai 2012)

Hmm! Habe jetzt auch ein wenig in die Beta reingeschnuppert - aber ueberzeugt bin ich nicht, auch wenn mir einige Sachen recht gut gefallen:

Pro:

Setting. Endlich mal "the real deal" mit einer Portion Fantasy anstatt Highfantasy in einer Highfantasy-Welt.
Keine Klassen, Level und dadurch nicht das typische ausgelutschte "Hochleveln" des Chars.
Faehigkeiten-/Waffenauswahl. Das sollte fuer Spass sorgen.
Musik. Die war auch schon bei AoC super.
Grafik. Also zumindest teilweise. Teile der Praesentation sehen super aus, andere sind Murks.
Contra:

Kampf. Da kann man sich individuelle Builds zusammen basteln - und dann fuehlt sich das Ganze doch langweilig und belanglos an. Ein Kampfsystem mit etwas mehr Action wuerde dem Spiel gut tun - und nicht nur "auswaehlen" - "aufbauen" - "absch(l)iessen" mit Faehigkeiten bei denen man nichtmal das Gefuehl hat, dass man wirklich im Kampfgeschehen steckt. Alles wirkt so distanziert - irgendwie kommt da fuer mich kein Spass auf.
Quests. Langweilig! "Toete 6 Zombies! Springe auf Autos und toete 6 Zombies! Zuende Benzinkanister an und locke 6 Zombies ins Feuer und toete sie!"
Animationen. Wenn ich irgendwas in der Welt mache und der Char dabei ueberhaupt nichts tut wirkt das falsch. D.h. wenn ich etwas benutze/aufhebe und nach 1s hat der Char es z.B. aufgehoben aber sich dabei nichtmal bewegt - das wirkt einfach nur unfertig.
Grafik. Wie gesagt ist die Grafik teilweise sehr nett - aber andere Sachen wirken unfertig und sehr veraltet. Zum Beispiel sind Scheiben (z.B. von den Autos die in der Welt rumstehen) nicht transparent - das wirkt einfach billig und passt so gar nicht zu den teilweise sehr gut aussehenden Schatten-Licht-Effekten.
Zwischensequenzen/Gespraeche. Irgendwie sind die Questgeber meist nett animiert und reden auch nett - aber mein Char starrt ausdruckslos vor sich hin und sagt nix.
Insgesamt wirkt das Spiel einfach noch nicht so als wuerde es in 1 Monat erscheinen.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Insgesamt wirkt das Spiel einfach noch nicht so als wuerde es in 1 Monat erscheinen.



Der Open Beta Client ist, aus bereits in diesem Thread genannten Gründen, nicht der "bleeding edge"-Client (das scheint immer mehr aus der Mode zu kommen, den Open Beta Testern das aktuellste anzubieten, scheinbar aus Angst, dass, wenn dort Fehler auftreten, die "nicht bekannt" sind und dann noch mehr geschimpft werden würde), den die Presse und Closed-Beta Tester gerade spielen, sondern der von der GDC Anfang März bzw. die Version von Pax East (darum ist auch der Blutfokus in der Trainingshalle deaktiviert, weil damals dort ein Fehler verursacht wurde") Anfang April, weil der bei "Massenbeanspruchung" (während dieser Events) am stabilsten lief, teilweise noch mit teilweisen Platzhalteranimationen...ich glaube schon, dass die "echten" Tester ein Stückchen weiter sind als das, was wir zu sehen bekommen, dieser Test ist ja eher ein "Sytemtest" und wie es auf echte Massen reagiert. Wie weit sie wirklich sind, darf ja keiner sagen, Closed-Beta-Tester und die Presse unterliegen ja weiterhin der NDA (auch wenn immer mal wieder in kleines bißchen durchsickert, wie das oben zitierte tentonhammer-Berichtchen)...ob sie wirklich "fertig" sind, kann also keiner sagen (aber das große Problem vom AoC-Release, das "Nichtvorhandensein" von PvP, ist, mag man den NDA-*Verstössen glauben, hier nicht der Fall)

Und im zitierten Bericht weiter oben siehst du ja, dass das Kämpfen durchaus anspruchsvoller wird, diese "Einfachheit" ist unter anderem dem Startgebiet, dem ersten Talentring (der bewusst so aufgabeut ist, dass sich die Talente ähneln, damit, solange man das System nicht kennt, man nicht das Gefühl hat, sich "verskillt" zu haben) und den eingeschränkten Talenten imn der Beta geschuldet. Zu den Quests: Hast du auch nur eine Investigativ-Quest gemacht (gelbe Quests...als bestes Beispiel. "Der Kingsmouth Code")? Denn eigentlich sind nur sehr wenige Quests im Prinzip "töte x Stück von dem und dem" aufgebaut, auch wenn dieses klassische Questdesign natürlich auch hier zum Einsatz kommt

Wie weit die Leutchen wirklich sind...keine Ahnung, man kann ja nur Fitzelchen erhaschen

Am Besten trifft es wohl dieser Satz von tentonhammer:



> TSW ist offensichtlich ein deutlich anderes Spiel als &#8222;The Longes Journey", aber in subtiler Art und Weise hilft es die Flagge der Games hochzuhalten, die eher durch das Ambiente und ihre Originalität bestechen, als dass sie eine Hardcore Zahlenverarbeitung, Over-the-Top Kampfanimationen oder Zuckerbrot-und-Peitsche Politik auszeichnen.


----------



## Ogil (19. Mai 2012)

Es ging mir weniger um die "Einfachheit" der Kaempfe, sondern darum, dass sich die Kaempfe einfach grauselig anfuehlen. Man (wegen mir auch: ich) bekommt einfach nicht das Gefuehl, dass man im Kampfgeschehen steckt. Das ist steriles Knoepflein-Druecken ohne direkte Rueckmeldung, schwammig und einfach unspassig. Schlimm genug dass man sich fuer ein 0815 Anvisieren->Faehigkeit ausloesen entschieden hat statt fuer ein System mit etwas mehr Action - aber selbst das altbekannte System haben viele andere MMOs besser umgesetzt. Wobei hier "besser" fuer mich vor allem meint, dass es sich besser anfuehlt. Ich kann auch nur schwer sagen warum das so ist - aber es laesst sich nunmal schwer ignorieren.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es ging mir weniger um die "Einfachheit" der Kaempfe, sondern darum, dass sich die Kaempfe einfach grauselig anfuehlen. Man (wegen mir auch: ich) bekommt einfach nicht das Gefuehl, dass man im Kampfgeschehen steckt. Das ist steriles Knoepflein-Druecken ohne direkte Rueckmeldung, schwammig und einfach unspassig. Schlimm genug dass man sich fuer ein 0815 Anvisieren->Faehigkeit ausloesen entschieden hat statt fuer ein System mit etwas mehr Action - aber selbst das altbekannte System haben viele andere MMOs besser umgesetzt. Wobei hier "besser" fuer mich vor allem meint, dass es sich besser anfuehlt. Ich kann auch nur schwer sagen warum das so ist - aber es laesst sich nunmal schwer ignorieren.



Das 0815-Anvisieren ist wiederum den AoE-Talenten geschuldet, die ja größtenteils "trichterförmig" nach vorne wirken. Ja, man hat sich für das "alte" und "klassische" ("altbackene"?) Kampfsystem entschieden, anders als so mancher Entwickler neuerer Genrevertreter (oder man selbst bei Age of Conan), weil man den Schwerpunkt hier vor allem auf das Eintauchen in die Geschichte, auf eine dichte Atmosphäre legen wollte (Ragnar Tørnquist, der Senior Producer*, *ist ja dafür bekannt)*

*Im ersten Teil des Rades hat man nunmal leider bei fast jeder Waffenart nunmal ein bis zwei "Ressourcen-Builder" und einen bis zwei Verbraucher...erst im weiteren Verlauf des Rades kommen Skills und Talente dazu, die das ganze "auflockern" und taktischer machen (vor allem dann, wenn Wechselwirkungen zwischen den unterschiedlichen Waffengattungszweigen enstehen). Im inneren Rad ist es tatsächlich nur: Ressourcen aufbauen bis 5 und dann verbrauchen und das noch bei allen 9 Waffen, um das Gefühl des "Verskillens" am Anfang zu umgehen*, *sieht das Skillsystem doch am Beginn ziemlich unüberschaubar aus*
*
noch etwas:

ich will hier keinen missionieren zu etwas, das ihm nicht gefällt, lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass das bißchen "Einstieg" (denn mehr bekommt man ja noch nicht zu sehen, lediglich den "einfachen" Einstieg, wie ihn jedes MMO bietet), das man bisher an den 2 Wochenenden der 5 wöchigen Open Beta Phase, keinen genauen Schluss auf das zulässt, was in den restlichen 5 Wochen bis zum Release bzw. zu Release dann zu sehen sein wird, dazu ist es zu sehr "Einstiegsgebiet" und "Einführen in das (relativ) komplexe System" (das man so wenig sieht, ist einzig und alleine Funcoms Schuld)*
*


----------



## darksilver1 (19. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> @Derulu: Die Beschreibung hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Naja ich werd mal weiterzocken und schauen, ob es besser wird.
> 
> @Amnie:Ich hatte gestern selber mal probiert jemanden anzusprechen für eine Gruppenquest, aber irgendwie war generell tote Hose im Chat.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich sind alle Hauptquest reihen vertont als auch per cutscene angezeigt. Die nebenquest eher weniger. Also wenn Du was zum aufheben findest eher nicht. Wo Menschen als Ansprechpartner dienen wie in der Kirche oder beim Sheriff solltest Du das SWTOR feeling bekommen.

Ich finde bei TSW das ganze eigentlich besser als bei SWTOR einfach aus den Grund weil der Text im Rad zum auswählen nie das war was mein char gesagt hat, wie was das stand aber unten anders da, naja Geschmackssache.





Ogil schrieb:


> Es ging mir weniger um die "Einfachheit" der Kaempfe, sondern darum, dass sich die Kaempfe einfach grauselig anfuehlen. Man (wegen mir auch: ich) bekommt einfach nicht das Gefuehl, dass man im Kampfgeschehen steckt. Das ist steriles Knoepflein-Druecken ohne direkte Rueckmeldung, schwammig und einfach unspassig. Schlimm genug dass man sich fuer ein 0815 Anvisieren->Faehigkeit ausloesen entschieden hat statt fuer ein System mit etwas mehr Action - aber selbst das altbekannte System haben viele andere MMOs besser umgesetzt. Wobei hier "besser" fuer mich vor allem meint, dass es sich besser anfuehlt. Ich kann auch nur schwer sagen warum das so ist - aber es laesst sich nunmal schwer ignorieren.



Nun ich stimme zu das bei der Version die wir spielen, der Kampf wohl die größte Schwäche darstellt. Ich würde es auch vorziehen wenn ich mit den 2 Händigen Hammer zuschlage das es auch so richtig Rums macht.

Ansonsten kann man sein Deck durchaus aus Fähigkeiten aufbauen ohne das man mobs anclicken muß. Es gibt hier soviele gtaoe, pbaeo, cone, column attacks das man auch drauf verzichten kann.


----------



## amnie (19. Mai 2012)

also jetzt mal nur so zum vergleich mit TOR kann ich sagen, dass ich schon deutliche unterschiede erkenne von wegen cutscenes und kampfstil usw usw. da finde ich tatsächlich bisher(!) das kampfsystem des 'riesen' besser, allerdings kann ich von mir (!) auch nur sagen: es juckt mich überhauptnicht. TSW ist wirklich ein spiel wo ich bisher garnicht das gefühl habe es kommt auf animation und 'flüssigkeit' der kämpfe an. ich will einfach die rätsel lösen! wie gesagt hat mir eher bauchschmerzen bereitet, dass viele nicht in der gruppe zu spielen vorhaben.. aber ich denke das legt sich irgendwann wenn der 'harte kern' das spiel erstmal für sich erobert, man weiß was man so alles braucht, die ersten gilden sich wirklich bilden usw usw. ich persönlich bin halt wer, der nen kampfsystem erst richtig 'bewertet' wenn er (bzw sie ) weiß wie das gruppenverhalten so aussieht. das könnte auf jeden fall interessant werden 

außerdem ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass wenn man weiter voranschreitet im skillwheel man schon nen anderes gefühl dafür bekommt. ich hab jetzt chaos und blutmagie soweit möglich freigeschaltet (die skills vom ersten ring halt) und sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. habe sogar solangsam eine 'skillabfolge' die für mich ganz gut funktioniert, die hatte ich letztes we definitiv nocht nicht, da war noch 'drück ma attacke und heilzauber und guck ob du überlebst'. lach.

mein vorläufiges fazit ist auf jeden fall dass ich zumindest nen monat nach käuflichem erwerb des spiels auf jeden fall meinen spaß haben werde, auch wenn das allles so bleiben sollte wie es jetzt ist (was ja wohl nicht der fall ist)

ich hoffe nur auf mehr charerstellmöglichkeiten und interessantere klamotten, aber bei release spiel ich ja eh keinen templer mehr


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur auf mehr charerstellmöglichkeiten und interessantere klamotten, aber bei* release spiel ich ja eh keinen templer mehr*



Wer tut das schon

Wir haben übrigens alle 1Mio. Pax Romana bekommen, damit wir uns die Klamotten im "Elysium" (also dem Klamottenladen für Ingamewährung) in London "leisten" könenn


----------



## Wizkid (19. Mai 2012)

@darksilver: Mir ging es nur darum, daß ich es ein wenig schwach finde, daß am Abschluss einer Quest nur ein Text kommt. Die Inszenierung einer Quest ist super, aber der Abschluss ziemlich lahm. Bei TOR gibt es eine Videosequenz für den Beginn (wie bei TSW) UND eine Abschlussequenz auch wenn das nur der Dialog zwischen dem Auftraggeber und dem Helden ist. Aber es fühlt sich besser an, als eine Telefonnachricht im Textfenster.

@Ogil: Genau das gleiche Gefühl hab ich und scheinbar fast alle Betatester beim Kämpfen. Die müssen da definitiv noch was machen, wenn das Feedback so geschlossen ist.
Ähnlich ist es ja mit der Charaktererstellung. Da muss man einfach mal abwarten, ob da wirklich noch weit mehr Optionen kommen wie von Funcom versprochen. 
Deine Kritik zum Questdesign kann ich aber auch nur anmerken, daß du dich mal ruhig ein wenig umschauen solltest und es wirklich viele Quests gibt, wo man ein wenig nachdenken muss und die sich deutlich vom üblichen Grindschema anderer MMOs entfernen.
Hier hat TSW für mich einen riesen Pluspunkt gegenüber der Konkurrenz.

Genau ein Monat vor Release sollte Funcom aber langsam mal deutlich machen in welche Richtung der Wind weht. 
Mir gibt das arg zu denken und es wirkt so als ob sie scheinbar verunsichert sind.
Trotz der Beta ist TSW für mich nebeliger als Kingsmouth. Ich hab schon sehr sehr viele Betatests mitgemacht und bei allen hatte man am Ende ein festet Bild vom Spiel und der Release unterschied sich nicht mehr großartig von der Beta.
Wenn das Spiel wirklich nächsten Monat rauskommt, sollten sie endlich mal die NDA fallen lassen.


----------



## Ogil (19. Mai 2012)

Naja - mit dem ersten Eindruck den ich vom Spiel bekam wurde ich nicht ueberzeugt. Grosse Versprechen, dass ja alles noch viel besser wird sind mir da reichlich egal - da wurde mir schon zu viel Kram von MMOs versprochen, die dann meist auch nicht gehalten wurden. Fuer mich ich das Kampfsystem momentan das Hauptargument das fuer mich gegen das Spiel spricht - allerdings gibt es auch noch andere Punkte die mir nicht gefallen. Von daher ist mein Fazit: Nicht kaufen und eventuell nochmal anschauen, wenn das Spiel einige Zeit gelaufen ist. Dann kostet es wahrscheinlich auch nix mehr


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - mit dem ersten Eindruck den ich vom Spiel bekam wurde ich nicht ueberzeugt. Grosse Versprechen, dass ja alles noch viel besser wird sind mir da reichlich egal - da wurde mir schon zu viel Kram von MMOs versprochen, die dann meist auch nicht gehalten wurden. Fuer mich ich das Kampfsystem momentan das Hauptargument das fuer mich gegen das Spiel spricht - allerdings gibt es auch noch andere Punkte die mir nicht gefallen. Von daher ist mein Fazit: Nicht kaufen und eventuell nochmal anschauen, wenn das Spiel einige Zeit gelaufen ist. Dann kostet es wahrscheinlich auch nix mehr



Muss ja nicht jedem gefallen


----------



## amnie (19. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wer tut das schon
> 
> Wir haben übrigens alle 1Mio. Pax Romana bekommen, damit wir uns die Klamotten im "Elysium" (also dem Klamottenladen für Ingamewährung) in London "leisten" könenn



hehe ja hab auch schon gut was ausgegeben, bin auf knapp 800.000 runter *hust*




davon ausgehen, dass das spiel bald 'nix mehr kostet' würde ich übrigens nicht unbedingt. die liste der f2p von EA is ja eher kurz ;D
(ma nebenbei will ich mir garnicht vorstellen wie gruselig dann der cash-shop würde, immerhin gibts den ja jetzt schon obwohl das spiel p2p is...)

und das mit den 'keine filmchen am ende' stört mich auch nicht wirklich. war zwar die ersten paar male noch ungewöhnlich, eben weils bei TOR ja so is... aber da sieht man mal wie schnell man sich an was gewöhnen kann. lach. das 'ende' der quests is ja im prinzip nicht, dass du wieder zum auftraggeber zurücklatscht, sondern dass du eben deinem 'vorgesetzten' der jeweiligen fraktion nen bericht schickst und der dir dann die belohnung gibt so nach dem motto 'wir zwingen dich zwar dazu das zu machen was wir sagen aber du musst ja auch über die runden kommen'


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

Anarchy Online von Funcom kostet doch noch immer Abogebühren (und hat auch nicht so viele Spieler)


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2012)

ea wird das spiel eher schliessen als free to play machen

sie werden wohl versuchen wie bei aoc eine konsolen fassung zu basteln daran scheitern und dann den itemshop ausbauen weil in sachen dlcs macht den nix so schnell jemand vor 

findet ihr es nicht komisch ?

tsw hat 3 fraktionen aber alle haben das gleiche ziel - während mass effect 3 enden hatten aber alle gleich waren ^^


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sie werden wohl versuchen wie bei aoc eine konsolen fassung zu basteln daran scheitern und dann den itemshop ausbauen weil in sachen dlcs macht den nix so schnell jemand vor


The Secret World war von Anfang an als PC und Konsolenspiel geplant, das wurde aber mangels Umsetzungsmöglichkeit verworfen (auch schön zu sehen, wenn du bei buffed in die Suchmaske 2The Secret World" eingibst, kommst du auch zu XBox360 News)

EA hat hier sehr wenig Mitspracherecht, wie wir alle sicher wissen , ist Funcom eine eigenständige Aktiengesellschaft, die immer wieder mit diversen Publishern Vertriebspartnerschaften eingeht, mangels eigenem Großvertrieb. Für The Secret World heißt dieser Partner EA Partners, die EA Tochter die auf eben dieses Vertriebs- und Marketinghilfe für Spielehersteller spezialisiert ist. Hier zahlt nicht EA dem Studio geld damit die ein Spiel für sie entwicklen, sindern der Produzent muss EA dafür bezahlen, ihr weltweites Vertiebs- und Marketing-know-how nutzen zu dürfen


Mit der Story von TSW hast du dich aber nicht wirklich beschäftigt, wenn du behauptest alle hätte das selbe Ziel 
Im "geheimen Krieg" (dem Titelgeber) kämpfen alle 3 Geheimgesellschaften gegeneinander um die Vormachtstellung in dieser Welt und wer die Politik bestimmt. Da aufgrund dieses jahrhundertelangen Krieges irgendwann drohte, die Welt vom Bösen überrannt zu werden und die Menscheit von der Existenz dieser "geheimen Welt" erfahren hätte (bevor sie untergeht^^) hat man vor zig Jahren beschlossen, einen Regelkatalog aufzustellen umd die Zusammenarbeit unter den Geheimgesellschaften im Kampf gegen das Böse sicher zu stellen - das Konzil von Venedig war geboren. Im Hinteergrund bekämpfen sich die Fraktionen aber weiterhin, schließich wieder jeder seine Weltordnung durchsetzen (wobei die Templer "rechtschaffen und würdevoll" vorgehen, Illuminaten intrigant und machtgierig und die Drachenwollen durch die auslösung des absoluten Chaos die Ordnung in ihrer reinsten Form auf die Welt bringen)


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2012)

das war eine anspielung auf ea und was sie aus firmen machen wo sie beteiligt sind ^^

also story bis jetzt sehr nice nur selbes wie bei swtor was macht man wenn man die story durch hat ^^ 

klar man hat noch die 2 anderens hauptstorys aber die welt bleibt gleich - aber zum einmal durchspielen ist es nice 

schade das es kein singleplayer spiel wurde wo man nicht zahlen muss - das wünsch ich mir bei swtor auch 

wielang braucht man den um die beta durchzuspielen atm ?


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wielang braucht man den um die beta durchzuspielen atm ?



"Durchspielen geht ja nicht, da bis auf die Hauptsory- und die Investigativquests jede Quest alle 24h wiederholbar ist. Kingsmouth kann man aber durchspielen, manche, die letzte Woche gespielt haben hatten Sonntag vormittag alle Quests (wenn sie denn alle gefunden haben) einmal durch. Allerdings war letzte Woche noch nicht ganz Kingsmouth spielbar, diese Woche gibts da noch ein bißchen mehr. Kingsmouth ist aber nur ein Teil der Solomon Islands, da gibts dann zB. noch die Savage Coast, die sich auch wieder in 3 Teile aufsplittet. Und die Solomon Islands sind wiederum nur eines von 3 bei Release spielbaren Zonen, es folgen noch Agypten und Transylvanien


EA ist ja nicht an Funcom beteiligt


----------



## Kamsi (20. Mai 2012)

naja bissel jetzt noch gezockt

Von der Atmosphäre her ist es mal was frisches und neues im mmo markt und das endzeit szenario ist cool aber was macht man wenn alles durch hat 

rift hatte zum rls wenig content für frische 50iger ausser raiden.
in swtor lohnt sich das twinken noch wegen der klassenquest und imperium/republik hat andere story
wow bietet derzeit und mit panderia sehr viel content ausserhalb von raids und pvp

diverse mmos haste derzeit die story in nem vierteljahr durch spätestens wenn nich früher und dann hält dich meist nur die gilde/bekannte dort

sie haben von swtor die vertonten videosequenzen übernommen was ganz nett ist aber mein charakter wirkt sehr kantig da ist deren charaktereditor 
sehr mies

der sound allgemein ist gut gelungen an der grafik könnte man noch schrauben aber ist halt beta client hoffe der release client läuft stabiler als der aoc
release client.

blöd ist das man wohl nur maximal 4 quest machen kann was viel timesink bringt weil die quest durch die karte verteilt sind 
manche quest scheinen derzeit mit deutschen beta client nicht zu gehen.

potenzial hat das spiel aber das hatten viele andere spiele auch nur die entwickler habens versaut

mal schauen wie das spiel sich in nem halben jahr schlägt was die user dann zu sagen 

es ist nett aber kein preorder das muss ich zum rls kaufen kandidat weil das niemand im bekanntenkreis anfängt und ich aoc vorgeschädigt bin.


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja bissel jetzt noch gezockt - ganz nett von der atmosphäre und vertonung habe ich jetzt auch - netter sarkasmus teils bei den sequenzen
> 
> 
> blöd ist das man wohl nur maximal 4 quest machen kann was viel timesink bringt weil die quest durch die welt verteilt sind
> ...



Es ist Absicht (und es sind 5 Quests mit der Hauptstoryquest), einerseits als Timesink (logisch) andererseits auch, damit man sich wirklich (etwas mehr als sonst) auf die Geschichte der Quest konzentrieren muss, statt Quests en masse anzunehmen, die Questpunkte abzugrasen und abzugeben (beim Genrekrösus aber auch beim vorletzten Mitbewerber, funktioniert letzte Variante ja ausgezeichnet). Aus dem selben Grund liegen viele Quests auch irgendwo in der Gegend rum, statt alles zentral auf Questknoten zu bündeln(ob es allerdings klappt, bleibt eine andere Frage^^)


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es nicht gespielt, aber wenn man sich das Feedback so anschaut ergibt sich ja schon ein recht einheitliches Bild.
Ich frage mich, ob Funcom die Notbbremse zieht oder den Kram wirklich in einem Monat raushaut.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Mai 2012)

da ea ihr vertriebspartner ist schwer zu sagen 

aoc kam ca ein halbes jahr zu früh raus vom gefühl her - ob ea aus ihren eigenen probleme was gelernt hat ka - ich würde dem spiel einen sauberen start wünschen so wie rift, wow addons, swtor und everquest 2 guten start hatten und nicht zu früh kamen.

anderseits ea könnte sorge haben das sie wenn sie es verschieben guild wars 2 und wow pandaria als konkurrenten haben im mmo bereich und im singleplayer bereich ac3 und bo2 haben


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob Funcom die Notbbremse zieht oder den Kram wirklich in einem Monat raushaut.



Dazu müssten sie davon überzeugt sein, dass sie noch nicht wirklich releaseready sind. Da sie aber nicht müde werden zu betonen, dass der Open Beta Client vom März ist und der Closed Beta Client sehr viel weiter ist, ist das nicht der Fall...was dafür spricht, dass sie tatsächlich ein Stück weiter sein könnten: NDA-Verstösse aus der Closed Beta und eine lange lange Liste von im Open beta Client bekannten Problemen, die bereits vor dem ersten Wochenende gepostet wurde


----------



## amnie (20. Mai 2012)

selbst wenn wüsste ich nicht, was gravierend noch geändert werden .könnte.

zb dieses 'kantige' an den characteren wird denke ich eh bleiben, wenn ich mir die chars aus den video szenen/questgeber anschau. irgendwie sehen die sich ja schon verdammt ähnlich ;D
stört mich aber auch nicht weiter, ist bei den meißten spielen, die ich wirklich sehr gern habe ganz genau das gleiche.. (das macht es natürlich nicht besser, aber eben 'erträglicher')


was das mit den wenigen quests gleichzeitig angeht... ansich find ich sowas angenehm... in nem single-player spiel. in nem MMO find ichs eher hinderlich. man sieht im chat 'kann mir mal wer bei quest xyz helfen?' (oder auch nur die frage ob wer zusammen questen möchte, wie bereits erwähnt tue ich sowas ja eigentlich ganz gerne)... ja toll.. da wird dann 99% der leute keinen bock drauf haben weil sie den quest grad nich 'aktiv' haben und dann erstma wieder zurück zum npc (womöglich weiß keiner mehr wer den quest hergibt) und natürlich nen anderen quest an dem man grad war pausieren... etwas unglücklich gelöst meiner meinung nach (wäre ja schon nur halb so wild wenn man pausierte quests einfach selbst wieder aktivieren könnte...)


----------



## Wizkid (21. Mai 2012)

Also mich hat TSW jetzt gepackt. Irgendwie spielte es sich heute nach dem Patch deutlich besser.
Mittlerweile hab ich mich aber auch an vieles gewohnt und folglich macht es deutlich mehr Spass.

Also das Questen ist bei TSW das Highlight schlechthin. Normalerweise sind bei Theme Park MMOs die Gebiete in Levelzonen eingeteilt. Das ist bei TSW weniger der Fall. Man läuft kreuz und quer durch die Karte um Aufgaben zu lösen, während man sich bei
anderen MMOs praktisch vorkämpfte und immer auf das Level der Gegner achten mußte. Ich hab gestern und heute echt coole Quests gehabt, wo man wirklich mal die grauen Zellen anstregen mußte. Bei einer Quest nutzte ich doch dann tatsächlich mal den integrierten Browser um eine Lösung zu finden.
Es macht einfach total Spass die ganze Gegend zu erkunden. Ständig findet man irgendwelche Aufgaben oder entdeckt interessante Details.
Das Skillsystem ist auch cool. Ich finds einfach klasse ständig andere Kampfanimationen bei den Mitspielern zu sehen und sich überraschen zu lassen, was sie draufhaben. Es gibt hier einfach kein Schubladendenken mehr.
Irgenwdann hatte ich mich heute selbst ertappt, wo ich mich ermahnte nicht mehr weiter in der Beta zu spielen, damit ich noch nicht alles gesehen hab, wenn der Release kommt und da wußte ich, daß ein Abo jetzt nur noch Formsache ist.

Ich versuch jetzt einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und 1 Monat nach Release abzuwarten.
Auf der anderen Seite sind die Vorbestellerpakete schon interessant, auch wenn sie enorm teuer sind.
Der LTA macht mich nach wie vor an, allerdings sind 250€(Grundspiel+LTA) schon überzogen viel Kohle für ein MMO.
Die Spielzeit von TSW schätze ich allerdings hoch ein, wenn man sich wirklich viel Zeit fürs Erkunden und die Quests nimmt. 
Wer durch das Spiel rusht, bestiehlt sich praktisch selber den Spass.


----------



## amnie (21. Mai 2012)

mh ja diesen gedanken 'hey du willst das spiel auch noch richtig spielen' hatte ich gestern auch un hab dann irgendwann ausgemacht. ich mein wenn was gut gemacht is spiel ichs auch nen paar mal mehr, aber bei so rätselquests is das halt auch immer ne sache... ich bin jemand wenn ich die lösung eh schon kenn dann reizt mich das irgendwie alles nich mehr soooo sehr. (rennspiele kann ich 10 mal 'durchspielen', tomb raider nich wirklich ;D)


----------



## Wizkid (21. Mai 2012)

So cool die Investigation Quests auch sind sobald man die Lösung kennt, ist es beim zweiten Mal natürlich langweilig. 
Das ist witzigerweise dann auch eine Schwäche von TSW. Durch das Skillsystem und den Großteil der Quests macht twinken fast gar keinen Sinn bis auf die Hauptstoryline der anderen Fraktion.
Mir solls egal sein, da ich eh nicht genügend Zeit zum twinken hab. Eher zock ich lieber ein anderes Spiel. Finds daher ganz gut, daß es bei TSW keine Klassen gibt.

Da ich vermutlich die Dragoner spielen werde(als Halbasiate ist das praktisch schon meine Pflicht) bin ich happy das die Beta bei den öden Templern spielt


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> So cool die Investigation Quests auch sind sobald man die Lösung kennt, ist es beim zweiten Mal natürlich langweilig.
> Das ist witzigerweise dann auch eine Schwäche von TSW. Durch das Skillsystem und den Großteil der Quests macht twinken fast gar keinen Sinn bis auf die Hauptstoryline der anderen Fraktion.
> Mir solls egal sein, da ich eh nicht genügend Zeit zum twinken hab. Eher zock ich lieber ein anderes Spiel. Finds daher ganz gut, daß es bei TSW keine Klassen gibt.
> 
> Da ich vermutlich die Dragoner spielen werde(als Halbasiate ist das praktisch schon meine Pflicht) bin ich happy das die Beta bei den öden Templern spielt



Du musst ja auch nicht twinken, da ein Charkter schließlich alles können wird  - du wirst halt nicht alle Seiten der Medaille kennen lernen sondern die Welt nur aus der Sicht deiner Fraktion zu begreifen lernen
Investigativ-Quests sind auch als einzige (neben der Story) nicht wiederholbar


----------



## Wizkid (21. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit der Lokalisierung gemacht? Oftmals sind die deutschen Synchronsprecher ja nicht wirklich gut gewählt und ich frag mich wie gut sie die Texte und die Ingamebilder die verknüpft mit den Quests sind, umsetzen.
Meine Englischkenntnisse sind ok, aber ab und zu bekam ich dann doch mal was nicht mit, was natürlich bei so einem storylastigen MMO ein Nachteil ist.
Wegen den coolen Sprechern werd ich vermutlich dennoch den englischen Client nutzen.


----------



## amnie (21. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> So cool die Investigation Quests auch sind sobald man die Lösung kennt, ist es beim zweiten Mal natürlich langweilig.
> Das ist witzigerweise dann auch eine Schwäche von TSW. Durch das Skillsystem und den Großteil der Quests macht twinken fast gar keinen Sinn bis auf die Hauptstoryline der anderen Fraktion.
> Mir solls egal sein, da ich eh nicht genügend Zeit zum twinken hab. Eher zock ich lieber ein anderes Spiel. Finds daher ganz gut, daß es bei TSW keine Klassen gibt.
> 
> Da ich vermutlich die Dragoner spielen werde(als Halbasiate ist das praktisch schon meine Pflicht) bin ich happy das die Beta bei den öden Templern spielt



bei final fantasy isses ja ähnlich, un da kann ich zumindest von mir eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich nie so das riesen bedürfnis hatte mir nen zweiten char zu machen. vor allem reizt es mich (zumindest bisher) nicht so wirklich, da ich wenn dann halt nen twink mache im anderen geschlecht, aber irgendwie hatte ich bisher in noch keinem spiel so sehr nen 'egal' gefühl wie in tsw, und ich glaub das is zur abwechslung mal was gutes ;D

ich denke ich werd schon irgendwann mal dann noch nen char in ner anderen fraktion machen, aber das wird man dann noch sehen... ich hab halt schon irgendwie vor mich mit meinem main zu 'spezialisieren' was kampf und wohl auch craften angeht, das muss man dann aber irgendwann mal sehen. wenn ich nen jahr nach begin erst nen alt mache hab ich die hälfte der quests sicher eh vergessen. lach. 

und ich werd auch nen Drachen spielen wenn die live-server da sind, is einfach definitiv mehr mein ding als die blöden ausgelutschen templer und illuminati ;D


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit der Lokalisierung gemacht? Oftmals sind die deutschen Synchronsprecher ja nicht wirklich gut gewählt und ich frag mich wie gut sie die Texte und die Ingamebilder die verknüpft mit den Quests sind, umsetzen.
> Meine Englischkenntnisse sind ok, aber ab und zu bekam ich dann doch mal was nicht mit, was natürlich bei so einem storylastigen MMO ein Nachteil ist.
> Wegen den coolen Sprechern werd ich vermutlich dennoch den englischen Client nutzen.



Du kannst dir die Lokalisierung auch selbst zu Gemüte führen, ab dem Sheriff's Office in Kingsmouth ist auch im Open Beta Client die deutsche Sprachausgabe zum größten Teil integriert (einzig die Quest "Talk to Dr. Bannerman" funktioniert nur, wenn die englische Sprachausgabe gewählt wurde)...und was man bisher zu hören bekommt ist eigentlich ziemlich gut


----------



## TheSedated (22. Mai 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> was das mit den wenigen quests gleichzeitig angeht... ansich find ich sowas angenehm... in nem single-player spiel. in nem MMO find ichs eher hinderlich. man sieht im chat 'kann mir mal wer bei quest xyz helfen?' (oder auch nur die frage ob wer zusammen questen möchte, wie bereits erwähnt tue ich sowas ja eigentlich ganz gerne)... ja toll.. da wird dann 99% der leute keinen bock drauf haben weil sie den quest grad nich 'aktiv' haben und dann erstma wieder zurück zum npc (womöglich weiß keiner mehr wer den quest hergibt) und natürlich nen anderen quest an dem man grad war pausieren... etwas unglücklich gelöst meiner meinung nach (wäre ja schon nur halb so wild wenn man pausierte quests einfach selbst wieder aktivieren könnte...)



Das dürfte kein großes Problem sein. Quests lassen sich per Drag&Drop mit Gruppenmitgliedern teilen. Ausserdem ist es bei vielen Quests auch möglich, dass man z.B. Kills angerechnet bekommt, die andere Spieler (müssen nichtmal Gruppenmitglieder sein!) in der Nähe gemacht haben. Durch die ziemlich verstreuten Quests läuft man auch öfter mal einem anderen Spieler über den Weg, der geade an einer Quest ist, die man schon hatte. Ich glaube, ich habe, während der Quests unten am Hafen, bestimmt 10 mal auf diesen Golembossmob mit draufgehauen, den man relativ am Anfang für eine Quest vom Sheriffbüro töten muss (die Quest, bei der man die Straße runter Richtung Hafen den angreifenden Zombiegruppen entgegenläuft) und habe dabei auch gern mal geheilt, einfach weil ich zufällig in der Nähe war und gesehen habe, wie sich da jemand abmüht.


----------



## amnie (22. Mai 2012)

tut mir leid wenn ich etwas skeptisch bin wenn ich da an SWTOR zurückdenke. in der beta habe ich immer sofort leute zum questen gehabt, auch für die normalen allerweltsquests einfach um die welt zu erkunden. kaum war das spiel live war davon .nichts. mehr zu spüren.

ich bezweifle einfach ma spontan ganz stark, dass das gegenteil bei TSW passiert (in der beta keiner für die gruppe und kaum sind die server live will auf einmal jeder in der gruppe spielen? ja nee is klar)

das einzige was ich bisher bemerkt habe war, dass leute die offensichtlich ebenfalls meinen quest haben, versucht haben mir meine kills zu klauen und wenn ich sie in die gruppe eingeladen habe hat .keiner. angenommen. keiner. (auch nicht auf nachfrage)

und dafür, dass ich sie geheilt habe, hat sich auch keiner bedankt 

naja, ich werds nächstes we trotzdem weiter versuchen, vll meldet sich zur abwechslung ja mal wer


----------



## Derulu (22. Mai 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> naja, ich werds nächstes we trotzdem weiter versuchen, vll meldet sich zur abwechslung ja mal wer



Nächstes WE wirst du das nicht tun. Am Wochenende vom 25.5.-27.5. findet kein Open Beta Event statt  ...erst wieder eine Woche später


----------



## amnie (22. Mai 2012)

mhhh... auch gut, so wirklich viel zeit hab ich jetzt das wochenende eh nich


----------



## Derulu (24. Mai 2012)

Für alle die Zweifeln, ob es denn guten Gruppencontent geben würde: Quelle(inkl. Video und Screenshots): http://www.mmorpg.co...Hell-Hurts.html


*



The Secret World

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> can be extremely _hellish_. Punishing. Brutal. Full of fire, demons, and pain. Also, it's oddly exciting and fun&#8230; okay, maybe that last part isn't what hell would _really_ be like, but we can dream. Last night, Rob "Grakulen" Lashley, Mike "I Mod You" Bitton, and myself were able to partake in the first of three dungeons set in the literal Hell with *Tor Egil Andersen* of Funcom leading the way. This was the first time I've been able to taste a dungeon in TSW outside of mere gameplay videos, and I left feeling a great deal better about what Funcom is trying to accomplish in their upcoming MMORPG. Hell was an extremely challenging experience (even with GM cheats) and it's plain to see that dungeon-lovers will find a lot to love in The Secret World.*
> 
> Wait&#8230; Hell on Earth?*
> 
> ...



bzw. von massively.com, übersetzt auf Deutsch von Lumartist (nachzulesen im offiziellen Forum)

Quelle: Massively.com



> Willkommen im Secret World Overlook Motel, dort wo die Laken sauber sind, der Service freundlich ist, und wo es in jedem Zimmer ominöse Türen zur Hölle gibt. So ungefähr gestaltet sich der Anfang des zweiten instanzierten Dungeon von Funcoms bald erscheinendem horror-fantasy MMO, welcher Spieler tief in die Eingeweide der Unterwelt führt, um dem tobenden Krieg der Dämonen ein Ende zu setzen, welcher dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Hölle durch die Oberfläche der realen Welt dringt.
> 
> Ich hatte das Vergnügen zusammen mit Funcoms Tor Anderson eine Führung durch Hell Raised zu machen, dem ersten Dungeon aus einer Reihe von dreien, welche in die feurigen Untiefen führen, und ich hatte dabei höllischen Spaß (entschuldigt). Wenn euch interessiert was den Spieler von The Secret World im Hades erwartet, dann folgt mir, während ich euch das A und O des Überlebens für eine Konfrontation inmitten eines infernalischen Kriegsschauplatzes erläutere.
> 
> ...




Ach...beide haben den Dungeon wohl im storymodus besucht (dem "einfachsten" der 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade. Der, den man während des "normalen" Besuchs des Gebiets machen sollte  )


----------



## MrGimbel (24. Mai 2012)

Funcom hat mal wieder ein paar ARGs ins Netz gepackt. Sehr cool^^

Templer: http://www.thesecretworld.com/AS33/
Ilus: http://www.thesecretworld.com/ac33/
Drachen: http://www.thesecretworld.com/1958/

viel Spass


----------



## Derulu (25. Mai 2012)

Ach ja (um auch mal was nicht so Schönes zu schreiben^^):

Release wurde wohl um 2 Wochen nach hinten verschoben auf 3.7. (aus Marketinggründen)

Zumindest wird gerade darüber diskutiert, weil davon im Quartalsbericht zu Q1 2012 von Funcom, der heute morgen veröffentlich wurde, geschrieben wurde. Offizielles Statement gibt es noch keines dazu (kann auch nicht sein, weil solche marktrelevanten Informationen immer zuerst den Aktionären mitgeteilt werden müssen, bevor man es "der Öffentlichkeit" mitteilt), soll aber im Laufe des Tages folgen


----------



## Wizkid (25. Mai 2012)

Lieber so als das es wieder zu verbuggt rauskommt und die Spieler die Funcom eine zweite Chance gegeben haben, gleich wieder ein Deja Vu erleben.
Ich habs mir gestern endlich vorbestellt. Der Reiz war dann doch zu groß und ich hätte nicht damit leben können das mein Nickname im Spiel schon vergeben wäre


----------



## amnie (25. Mai 2012)

nja ob zwei wochen bugtechnisch so viel ausmachen, ich glaub wenns noch was gravierendes gibt dürfte das dann immernoch drin sein (hab aber zumindest in dem wochenend-client eh auser der alle sind nakt sache un dass man niemanden in gilden einladen konnte eh von keinen größeren bugs was mitbekommen... wie das in der eigentlichen beta aussieht is dann wieder was anderes )

naja schaun wir mal, ich hab lustigerweise gestern erst ne mail von amazon bekommen, dass das spiel zwei tage eher kommt, mal sehen wann die bescheid wissen. lol


----------



## darksilver1 (25. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ach ja (um auch mal was nicht so Schönes zu schreiben^^):
> 
> Release wurde wohl um 2 Wochen nach hinten verschoben auf 3.7. (aus Marketinggründen)
> 
> Zumindest wird gerade darüber diskutiert, weil davon im Quartalsbericht zu Q1 2012 von Funcom, der heute morgen veröffentlich wurde, geschrieben wurde. Offizielles Statement gibt es noch keines dazu (kann auch nicht sein, weil solche marktrelevanten Informationen immer zuerst den Aktionären mitgeteilt werden müssen, bevor man es "der Öffentlichkeit" mitteilt), soll aber im Laufe des Tages folgen





Mittlerweile gibt es mehr an Infos.




> Funcom The Secret World startet am 3. Juli & Beta-Wochenende Planung veröffentlicht
> 
> Funcom hat heute eine kleine Anpassung des Veröffentlichungszeitpunktes von The Secret World angekündigt. Aufgrund von Marktbedingungen wurde die Veröffentlichung um zwei Wochen auf den 3. Juli verschoben. Der Early Access beginnt nun am 29. Juni. Das neue Datum platziert The Secret World in ein besseres Zeitfenster für eine Veröffentlichung und wird zum Erfolg des Spiels beitragen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich ausnahmsweise auch mal im Deutschen Bereich geschaut, tarib hatte hierzu auch was geschrieben.

Was das Quartalsbericht angeht, stehen paar nette Infos im Bericht.



> The indicators on fun factor and retention for TSW are positive, based on the beta-Private and Confidential - Intended solely for use by recipient 22
> betaprograms. Login numbers among invited players, playtime and return visits are all significantly higher than for Age of Conan.
> .
> .
> § Healthy retention; 490,000 average subs or conan like Poor retention (a bit better than Age of Conan) 280,000 average subscribers



Zumindest ich selber habe weitaus mehr Zeit in den beiden Wochenend betas investiert als ich eigentlich wollte und zumindest Kingsmouth ist auch gut gelungen.


----------



## Wizkid (26. Mai 2012)

Die Statistik ist schon interessant. Das Interesse ist scheinbar da und jetzt liegt es nur noch an Funcom das sie einen reibungslosen Start haben und möglichst wenig Bugs.
Ich konnte bei mir ja selber beobachten, wie das Interesse plötzlich stieg. Der erste Tag hatte ich so ein "Naja Gefühl". Tag 2 kam dann ein Patch und irgendwie spielte es sich besser und so langsam begriff ich Skill und Questsystem und am 3.Tag zügelte ich mich selber, weil ich mir den Spass bei Release nicht nehmen wollte.
Bei der nächsten Beta werde ich mir also höchstens das Intro der Illuminaten mal anschauen aus Neugier, da ich mich jetzt schon für die Dragoner entschieden hab. Vielleicht nehm ich auch noch mal kurz die anderen Skills ein wenig unter die Lupe.
Ansonsten werde ich jetzt brav bis zum Release warten.

Ich würds cool finden, wenn bei den Dragonern ein wenig dieses Feeling von Big Trouble in Little China aufkommen würde.


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (26. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Die Statistik ist schon interessant. Das Interesse ist scheinbar da und jetzt liegt es nur noch an Funcom das sie einen reibungslosen Start haben und möglichst wenig Bugs.
> Ich konnte bei mir ja selber beobachten, wie das Interesse plötzlich stieg. Der erste Tag hatte ich so ein "Naja Gefühl". Tag 2 kam dann ein Patch und irgendwie spielte es sich besser und so langsam begriff ich Skill und Questsystem und am 3.Tag zügelte ich mich selber, weil ich mir den Spass bei Release nicht nehmen wollte.
> Bei der nächsten Beta werde ich mir also höchstens das Intro der Illuminaten mal anschauen aus Neugier, da ich mich jetzt schon für die Dragoner entschieden hab. Vielleicht nehm ich auch noch mal kurz die anderen Skills ein wenig unter die Lupe.
> Ansonsten werde ich jetzt brav bis zum Release warten.
> ...



Dragoner?! Schau mal hier ... Dragoner

Hm, wie wäre der richtige Begriff? Drachen-Kultisten? Einfach nur Drachen?


----------



## Derulu (26. Mai 2012)

Morgenstern1970 schrieb:


> Dragoner?! Schau mal hier ... Dragoner
> 
> Hm, wie wäre der richtige Begriff? Drachen-Kultisten? Einfach nur Drachen?



Dragon...einfach nur Dragon^^ (ne, Drachen)


----------



## Kamsi (26. Mai 2012)

bei Dragon muss ich immer an das hier denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CArejI2nZLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Illuminati = all seit Deus Ex1

_"Better to reign in Hell than_ to _serve in Heaven_"


----------



## amnie (26. Mai 2012)

haha ich finds lustig, dass hier wohl bisher alle drachen spielen wollen. anfangs sah es ja noch so aus, als würden Illuminati und Templer alles beherrschen. selbst auf dem offiziellen Forum wurde der Drachen ja nur belächelt und als 'chaotisches Element' bezeichnet um das gleichgewicht zwischen 'den beiden Großen' zu halten. pah! das Genie beherrscht das Chaos, woll ;D


----------



## Derulu (26. Mai 2012)

Naja, man konnte sich ja bei der Anmeldung zur Beta (die ab Oktober lief), ja schon einer Fraktion "verschreiben" und da hielt sich das nach offiziellen Aussagen weltweit gesehen überraschenderweise ziemlich die Waage (die Entwickler hätten es anders erwartet), mit den Illuminaten ein bißchen vor den beiden anderen, die ziemlich gleichauf lagen (selbiges Phänomen konnte man auch fast im Secret War beobachten, da war die Aufteilung am Ende 39:30:31 an "Streitern")


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (26. Mai 2012)

Nix da Dragon - Ich bleibe bei meinen Templern. Illuminati und Dragon auf die Backen geben, danach einen gepflegten Brandy im Club. Kann das Leben herrlich sein!


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (26. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht gespielt, aber wenn man sich das Feedback so anschaut ergibt sich ja schon ein recht einheitliches Bild.
> Ich frage mich, ob Funcom die Notbbremse zieht oder den Kram wirklich in einem Monat raushaut.



Sorry für Doppelpost, aber nach der heutigen Info-Mail, finde ich, dass das nochmal betont werden muss. Funcom hat tatsächlich die Notbremse gezogen. Zwei Wochen später (meine ich, argh, mein Gedächtnis!). Ich kenne mich da jetzt nicht so aus - was kann man denn in 2 Wochen alles noch machen?


----------



## amnie (26. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, man konnte sich ja bei der Anmeldung zur Beta (die ab Oktober lief), ja schon einer Fraktion "verschreiben" und da hielt sich das nach offiziellen Aussagen weltweit gesehen überraschenderweise ziemlich die Waage (die Entwickler hätten es anders erwartet), mit den Illuminaten ein bißchen vor den beiden anderen, die ziemlich gleichauf lagen (selbiges Phänomen konnte man auch fast im Secret War beobachten, da war die Aufteilung am Ende 39:30:31 an "Streitern")



nja ich mein die kommentare der spieler, also auf dem offizellen forum, nich die richtig offiziellen statements, hab mich da vielleicht etwas blöd ausgedrückt 

ich mein eigentlich issses ja eh nich sooo wichtig da es ja kein wirkliches open world pvp geben wird und man nich totfeind is mit den anderen fraktionen, aber es entwickelt sich ja dennoch nen leichtes 'zurgehörigkeitsgefühl', ich wette es wird auch etliche leute geben die nich mit leuten der anderen fraktionen gruppen machen werden lol


----------



## Derulu (26. Mai 2012)

Morgenstern1970 schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost, aber nach der heutigen Info-Mail, finde ich, dass das nochmal betont werden muss. Funcom hat tatsächlich die Notbremse gezogen. Zwei Wochen später (meine ich, argh, mein Gedächtnis!). Ich kenne mich da jetzt nicht so aus - was kann man denn in 2 Wochen alles noch machen?



Die interne Marketingabteilung meint, dass 2 Wochen später die Marktlage besser sei (also ab 03.07. besser verkauft werden kann als ab 19.06.)

Hat erstmal nichts mit "Notbremse" oder "noch etwas machen müssen" zu tun, zumindest wenn man daran glaubt, dass Funcom sich an die (doch sehr strikten) Aktiengesetze hält und ihren Investoren die Wahrheit erzählt


----------



## Kamsi (26. Mai 2012)

wahrscheinlich haben die analysten gesagt das zu dem und dem zeitpunkt der start sinnvoller wär weil da der mond im siebten kreis des jupiters steht und da am besten tsw rauskommen soll und vorher wird dem finanzgott noch ein einhorn geopfert auf einen pentagramm aus $ die aus den zerstörten hoffnungen von aoc,da und me3 bestehen


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (26. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die interne Marketingabteilung meint, dass 2 Wochen später die Marktlage besser sei (also ab 03.07. besser verkauft werden kann als ab 19.06.)
> 
> Hat erstmal nichts mit "Notbremse" oder "noch etwas machen müssen" zu tun, zumindest wenn man daran glaubt, dass Funcom sich an die (doch sehr strikten) Aktiengesetze hält und ihren Investoren die Wahrheit erzählt



Ja, hab's grad im Forum von Funcom gelesen. Hm. Nun ja, wenn's so ist, ist es so.


----------



## Bigband (26. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich haben die analysten gesagt das zu dem und dem zeitpunkt der start sinnvoller wär weil da der mond im siebten kreis des jupiters steht und da am besten tsw rauskommen soll und vorher wird dem finanzgott noch ein einhorn geopfert auf einen pentagramm aus $ die aus den zerstörten hoffnungen von aoc,da und me3 bestehen



Glaube eher das FC an das Ende der Fussball EM denkt und auch der Hype bezüglich D3 bis dahin abgeflaut ist


----------



## amnie (27. Mai 2012)

Bigband schrieb:


> Glaube eher das FC an das Ende der Fussball EM denkt und auch der Hype bezüglich D3 bis dahin abgeflaut ist



na ob sich der typische potentielle TSW-spieler wirklich so sehr für die fussball EM interessiert? ich persönlich hätte es eigentlich ganz gut gefunden was zu tun zuhaben wärend um mich rum alle verrückt spielen (zumal ich eh nich zu deutschland halte - schon aus prinzip nich, aber das is nen anderes thema )

und der hype um d3 is glaub ich letzte woche schon verflogen. 2 1/2 sterne bei amazon (klar, kann man die hälfte von nich ernstnehmen, aber das kann man ja bei videospielen nie ;D)


----------



## darksilver1 (30. Mai 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> na ob sich der typische potentielle TSW-spieler wirklich so sehr für die fussball EM interessiert? ich persönlich hätte es eigentlich ganz gut gefunden was zu tun zuhaben wärend um mich rum alle verrückt spielen (zumal ich eh nich zu deutschland halte - schon aus prinzip nich, aber das is nen anderes thema )
> 
> und der hype um d3 is glaub ich letzte woche schon verflogen. 2 1/2 sterne bei amazon (klar, kann man die hälfte von nich ernstnehmen, aber das kann man ja bei videospielen nie ;D)



Na ich für meinen Teil werde auch Fußball anschauen und wenn ich mich recht an EQ2 erinnere, hatte der Sport dort einen verdammt großen Einfluss auf unseren pvp server. 

Gemessen daran das es neue leaks gibt, kann ich verstehen wieso die mehr Zeit haben wollten. Ich sage nur Kuchen auch bekannt als cake, wer mehr wissen will, bevor mich noch so ein Mod haut. 
Sollte der erste Eindruck wirklich zutreffen, würde ich sagen, das bischen extra Zeit, hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

Der Kuchen ist eine Lüge ?

kannst mir gern eine pm schreiben was derzeit falsch in tsw abläuft


----------



## Wizkid (4. Juni 2012)

Bitte erleuchte mich auch!


----------



## darksilver1 (4. Juni 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Bitte erleuchte mich auch!



Darf nicht mehr, nda. Benutzt den alienware link, der führt euch direkt in die closed beta, also schaut selber nach.


----------



## Wizkid (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ja auch schon das letzte Beta Weekend mitgemacht.
Nur ich finde Deine Andeutung etwas schwammig.
Du mußt ja inhaltlich keine Details verraten. 
Mir würde es reichen, wenn Du sagen würdest, daß der Zustand in der Closed nicht gut ist oder die beispielsweise ein neues Feature eingebaut haben.


----------



## darksilver1 (4. Juni 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch schon das letzte Beta Weekend mitgemacht.
> Nur ich finde Deine Andeutung etwas schwammig.
> Du mußt ja inhaltlich keine Details verraten.
> Mir würde es reichen, wenn Du sagen würdest, daß der Zustand in der Closed nicht gut ist oder die beispielsweise ein neues Feature eingebaut haben.



Das Problem ist ganz einfach eins was wir schon mit swtor hatten. Buffed mods "hauen" einen wenn man leaked Sachen verlinkt, nachdem ich selbst nun auch diese NDA unterliege, 
werde ich mich hüten noch was dazu zu schreiben. Meine Aussage steht. Tip es ist wie im TSW selber mit den versteckten hinweisen, jaja google hilft auch hier.


----------



## Wizkid (4. Juni 2012)

Ok. Danke für den Wink. 
Das sind doch mal gute News.


----------



## Wizkid (16. Juni 2012)

Also die Kämpfe sind jetzt wirklich viel besser geworden. Es gibt ein Impact Gefühl und sie gehen viel schneller als vorher.
Generell hat mir die Betaversion sehr gut gefallen. Machte auf mich alles schon einen fertigen Eindruck.
Ich hab dieses Wochenende mal einen Twink gespielt, um mal ein paar andere Waffen zu testen. Blutmagie hat mich bisher nicht so überzeugt. Dachte, daß ich mich damit ganz gut heilen könnte, aber das Schild war ja regelrecht schwach.
Zu meiner Überraschung machte das Twinken dennoch Spass weil es einfach so viel zu entdecken gibt.
Negativ fiel mir auf, daß es nach wie vor bei der Charaktererstellung scheinbar nicht so viele Möglichkeiten gibt oder (Umkehrschluss) viele Spieler hatten den gleichen Geschmack


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

naja wahrscheinlich darfste dir später mehr auswahl bei gesicht und frisur im itemshop kaufen


----------



## Bigband (16. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja wahrscheinlich darfste dir später mehr auswahl bei gesicht und frisur im itemshop kaufen



wahrscheinlich zuviel D3 gespielt


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

nö - aber ist doch bekannt das tsw einen item shop bekommt zusätzlich zum abo mit nicht spielerelevanten vorteilen 

und bis jetzt hatte der charakter editor von tsw an den 2 beta wochenden genausoviel auswahl wie der wow charaktereditor

das kleidung kommt ist ja schon klar warum auch nicht ein schönheitschiruge


----------



## Derulu (17. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das kleidung kommt ist ja schon klar warum auch nicht ein schönheitschiruge



Weil bis auf Kleidung, Tätowierungen, Makeup und Frisuren, keine wnachträglichen "Aussehensveränderungen" in Planung sind...die Physiognomie (die leider sowieso fix vorgegeben ist um Clipping-Fehler wie in AoC zu vermeiden) und die Gesichtszüge bleiben, einmal gewählt, für immer bestehen


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

okay das mit tattoo, makeup und frisur war mir neu ^^

erklärt warum man bis jetzt nur kein make up, clown und bordsteinschwalbe zur auswahl hat 

hoffe man kommt daran auch ohne rl geld


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde es einfach nur brillant.
Nachdem wir die letzten beiden tage hauptsächlich damit beschäfftigt waren, etwas mehr Punkte und Ausrüstung zu farmen, um den Endboss in der Polaris zu killen, ging es heute weiter nach Savage Coast. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach nur grandios, der Wald im Norden Map ist schön düster, die Quest-Reihe mit der Liga der Monsterjäger einfach nur geil und witzig. Mit cirka 8 Leuten den Schläfer (Worldboss) gekillt, einen kurz Trip in die Hölle gemacht und dann dieses Schwarze Haus <3. Keine Ahnung, was es damit auf sich hat, aber einfach nur klasse.

Auch kann ich die stellenweise geäußerte Befürchtung, TSW wäre zu Single-Player lastig, nicht teilen. Dadurch, dass die Mobs recht stark sind, macht es durchaus Sinn in kleinen Gruppen los zu ziehen.


----------



## Paldano (18. Juni 2012)

Muss sagen war von den ersten Wochenden gar nicht Überzeugt (ruckeln trotz top Rechner, nur innerer Ring, etc.) und hatte SW abbestellt. Aber diese Wochenende... Super so macht das Spiel spass. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass es sehr kurzweilig wird. Für mich persönlich sehe ich es mehr als Solospiel, auch wenn die inis teilweise recht hard sind. Aber schon allein das ganze gespoiler versauen recht viel vom Spiel. 

Egal habs wieder vorbestellt und denke einen Monat macht es alle mal fun.


----------

